# SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for Sept/Oct 2wwers......much love, luck and babydust to everyone  







Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Heffalump,30 Aug,ICSI, 
Veitchy,30 Aug,ICSI, 
Sukie,31 Aug,IVF, 
m1234,31 Aug,ICSI, 
snic,31 Aug,IVF, 
mazv,31 Aug,IVF, 
wouldloveababycat,31 Aug,Clom, 
pinkpaula,1 Sep,ICSI
Betty1,3 Sep,IVF, 
cleo31,3 Sep,IVF, 
Skyblue,5 Sep,ICSI, 
tillycat,5 Sep,FET, 
karalee,5 Sep,IVF, 
Nova,6 Sep,IUI, 
NattyT,6 Sep,IVF
jess p,7 Sep,FET,
dellibob,7 Sep,IVF, 
Tinkerbell_1,7 Sep,IVF, 
k-pie,8 Sep,IUI, 
jodieb,9 Sep,FET, 
Mocha99,9 Sep,FET
Lynn08,11 Sep,FET, 
ullis72,11 Sep,IVF, 
twinkletoes80,12 Sep,FET, 
Burty,12 Sep,ICSI, 
Chris x,12 Sep,ICSI, 
noodle,15 Sep,IVF, 
scousemouse,17 Sep,IUI, 
PoppyD,17 Sep,FET, 
eclaire,18 Sep,ICSI, 
sonia7,19 Sep,IVF, 
angel1888,20 Sep,FET, 
Liz G,20 Sep,ICSI, 
mills4480,20 Sep,IVF, 
debbied25,21 Sep,IUI, 
lyndalou,21 Sep,FET, 
Cyann,21 Sep,IVF, 
cheech,21 Sep,IVF, 
keepinghope,23 Sep,FET, 
Tiny21,24 Sep,IUI, 
WKelly,24 Sep,ICSI, 
babycat,24 Sep,ICSI, 
maroon,24 Sep,ICSI
Kes67,24 Sep,IVF, 
poseyplum,24 Sep,ICSI, 
kiwik,24 Sep,FET
twinbutterfly,24 Sep,IUI
JLW,25 Sep,, 
Appy,25 Sep,ICSI, 
fawn1994,25 Sep,IVF
mjgreenhalgh,26 Sep,ICSI,
xmaspud,26 Sep,IUI, 
max...,26 Sep,ICSI, 
Asta,26 Sep,IVF, 
Louise14,29 Sep,IVF,
pipgirl,Sep,IUI
♀saỉla♀,Sep,IUI, 
Sajah,1 Oct,FET,
SAMW,1 Oct,FET
Nova,2 Oct,IUI
edenbliss,3 Oct,IVF
Angeljoy,5 Oct,ICSI
Libeth,6 Oct,IUI
sharonw,7 Oct,FET
Lasha,8 Oct,ICSI
frannyt,10 Oct,IUI,
su23,11 Oct,FET
izzie,11 Oct,IUI




Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone......can't believe we are on the Sept/Oct thread already. Bit scary cause it's my 40th in Oct 

Snic ~ i'm sorry hun, i was hoping that it would turn around for you. Be kind to yourself 

Sukie ~ hope everythings ok....any news 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Thanks for the encouragement over not having any symptons!!!

      to us all!!!!

Nova  xx


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello, can I join you? I'm on day 8 of my 2WW after my 3rd IUI. I've only made insemination twice, my last cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation.
I'm due to test on Friday 7th September & I'm not feeling very optimistic. I've not really got any symptoms to speak of, despite frantic SSing! This will be our last go at IUI, then bring out the big guns with IVF.
Good luck everyone..  !


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Nova -  Everyone is different honey, try and relax, not easy, I know.  I'm currently on day 4 of 2ww and it's dragging in already.     

K-Pie- Hi honey, I will be testing on the 11 Sept, not far behind you.  

Loads of    and    to all.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

hya every1,
              im currently in day 12 of 2ww im beside myself with worry,xcitement,nerves i test on 7th sept omg i cant beleive it i feel so different from the 1st time. good luck every1 xxx


----------



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

hi all, hope everyone is feeling positive and nice and chilled!

i am on day 8 of my 2ww, trying not to symptom spot but it is sooooo hard not to !! 

dellibob - i am under st mary's too...its about 18 days they make u wait before testing isn't it? i think i will probably test earlier tho! 

wishing you all lots of luck 
jodie xx


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

could i join please i had fet transfer on wed 29th aug test day 12th sep feeling very nervous but excited too


em xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wanted to come on and wish everyone                  Hope you all get your     And no testing early


----------



## dellibob (Aug 2, 2006)

hi jodie,
          yeah 18days tey make u wait i think its so u can get a defo result i tested a day early last time and it was a bfn and i couldnt sleep all night thinking it was gunna change over night it never did.
this time i will test on the day as it felt like two blows in two days good luck ands loads of       for us all xxxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi there

Well we decided not to test early !  I liked the idea of staying PUPO for another 3 days !!  
Feel absolutely fine.  No symptoms whatsoever.  Just AF pains on and off.  

Sending loads of  to everyone and HUGS to those who need them  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

dellibob thanks and i know you're right to wait. its so hard to be patient tho isn't it?!! the thought of testing next tues if it turns out negative and then having to go in to face a full day of work is just too hard! still think i'll test next sunday on day 16 and if its a bfn will accept that its highly likely to be an accurate result. 

skyblue well done to you for resisting an early test! not long now til your test date! i too have af pains - have had them since day 2 pt and keeping everything crossed its a good sign!

lots of luck to everyone else as well 

jodie xxx


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

hi

so good to find all of you

first time on this site - 9 days into 2ww on first IVF cycle (39 years old but feeling like a 12 year old!) and beginning to drive everyone in my world mad... 

they said i could test on wed sept 5th

x


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Karalee

Welcome !!

Same test date as me - eek....

Skyblue x x x


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks skyblue - am terrified but trying not to think about it by throwing myself into work - but am obsessed by any small sign of nausea (!), sore breasts, breathlessness...

are you on progesterone at all? does it stop your AF? am such a novice with all this!
xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

I've not had any real symptoms at all (well none that I wouldn't attribute to the even cyclogest   )

Is breathlessness a symptom then??  

only 3 more sleeps to go !  x x x


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

i've been told - who knows... it feels like a mine field of hit and miss information...

really good luck to you!!!! x


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Masses of luck to you too !


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Natty here again,  Well after testing too early a while a go - I went to my cousin for the weekend, and it helped.

I am feeling realy really low today, like I could just hide under my duvet for the next 3 days.....  I was 100% positive I wasnt going to let this cycle both me much, as I already have a 4.5 year old daughter and just thought that I was at least lucky to have her and if we were bless again, fantastic but if not then hey at least we tried.  But let me tell you one thing.  My roller coaster is much worse than I ever thought it would be.
I just honestly thought I would feel alright, but its really dragging.

Having my blood test on thursday so am sure I will know then.
Good luck to everyone testing soon
   

Love and regards
Natty


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a quick one to let you know that we got a BFN 
Congrats to all that got BFP'S 
and I'm truly sorry to all that got BFN's


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

awwww Sukie - so sorry to read of your BFN.  Take care honey.  

Hang in there Natty - not long now my love x x


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Sukie. I can't believe that this 2WW has actually gone quite quickly. Although it's starting to ddddrrrrraaaaaggggg now.
I've atarted to get AF twinges & my last cycle on Menopur was quite short, so i could start soon.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

can i join you again please...got basted this morning....official test date 21st sept. 

  

hope you are all coping fine with the dreaded 2ww!

take care,
debbie x


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Sukie - so sorry to hear about the BFN honey.  

K-Pie - I test next Tuesday and today I've been feeling a bit down as I've been getting some AF pains, which is my norm when AF is about to start.  

Natty - Good luck for Thursday.   

Good luck to all on the dreaded 2ww.  

Speak soon 

Lynn xxxx


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello ladies,

may I join you ?  I had ET last Thursday and am testing on 12th Sept.  First bit of my wait sems to have gone quickly, but now it' really drrrraaaaagggging !!!

This is my 3rd attempt, have had 2 IVF attempts and this is my first ICSI.

Sending sticky vibes and lots of      

Burty xxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone...

the evil   came and i tested to make sure and i got a BFN... so iui no2 failed... start iui 3 tomorrow, after i have stopped crying....

Nova


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

((((Nova))))


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls ~ Mind if I join you all? Just had 2 lovely blasts transferred today (2nd ivf) my test day is 15th sept, so only 11 days for me.....

Look forward to chatting to you all soon, take care

noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh Nova I am so sorry to hear that the evil witch has arrived.....

Sending you and DH a HUGE HUG.

Skyblue x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sukie ~ aw hun, really sorry to see your news.......take good care of yourself. Many hugs 

Nova ~ i'm sorry this wasn't the cycle for you too hun......much love, luck and hugs 

Welcome K-pie, Jodie, Em, Karalee, Natty, Debbie, Burty, Noodle and Dellibob ~ great to have lots of new people on here.......much luck to you all  

Skyblue, Tillycat and Karalee ~        for tomorrow!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Well girls i had a lovely relaxing holiday in Lake District , just what i needed to take my mind off things, oh my god i can't believe it's test day tomorrow!   .

So we've had some good but also some bad news over the past few days then. Lots of  for cleo, sukie and nova who got , and  to mia and em with your  .

It's our turn tomorrow then Skyblue and Karalee, we're all testing on the 5th   , 1 more sleep to go girls!, lets hope we all have some more good news to add to the thread  .

Good luck to all you other girls on your 2WW  

Tillycat


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Tillycat - wishing you all the luck in the world too !  

You too Karalee - good luck fellow tester !!  

Will we actually sleep tonight ?

Skyblue x x x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi

Good luck to fella testers tomorrow....
    

We need all the luck, but am sure we will get some good news.....
    

holding out tonight, will wake up even earlier tomorrow I bet

Chat soon
Natty


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

for you too Natty, my god i can't believe this 2WW is nearly over for us, but lets hope it's the beginning of the next chapter hey!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Natty ~ you testing tomorrow too? Loads of luck hun  

Welcome back Tilly ~ forgot that you'd gone away.....hope you had a lovely time 

xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes testing tomorrow but only have a blood test on Thursday.  

Does anyone know, if i have a blood test at 10ish on Thursday would my GP have the results back the same day....

Or do I have to wait even longer............

natty


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

I had my BFN 2 weeks ago now and feel great again, time is the healer. I still am addicted to this thread and cannot wait to see how you all go today.    
Lots of love. 
Lisa. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Good Morning All 

Me again.........

Right did my clearblue this morning and no surprises that it was a BFN   

But being ever hopeful I will still wait for my blood result tomorrow as the clinic said that is the only real clear proof.....

so for another day I will have to hold out and expect bad news again tomorrow....

Good luck all testers today, crossing everything for you and wish you all BFP


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I'm fairly sure I'm going to come on today. Lots of AF pains & my temperature dropped  .


----------



## shazmo (Sep 5, 2007)

I am new to this forum and hope I can ask a queston here.

I am currently on day 10 after a 3 day ISCI transfer (2 8-cell embryos transferred). Today, I finally succombed to the dreaded POAS and did one at 4 am. In the dark light of the bathroom, I could not see any line. I went back to bed obviously heartbroken. DH woke 3 hours later and I told him what I had done. He held the test up to the light and and he could see a line. I have to admit, in daylight and held up to the window, I too could see a very faint line. However, this was after 3 hours. The instructions say not to read the test after 10 minutes, so I don´t know what to think. Has this happened to anybody else? Can a postive suddenly appear after 3 hours? It could be that it was there all along and I just didn´t see it.

I have just done another test and this came up also very faint postive, but after about 10 minutes. I had been to the loo already four times this morning and at short intervals, so probably not the best time to test. 

Any ideas folks?. Can tests suddenly become postive after a few hours?

Baby dust to all and may all our dreams come true one day!!!

Thanks for listening to v. long post!!!


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Hope you don't mind me joining you all?

My test date is Wednesday 12th Sept, I had et on the 31st Aug.

Skyblue good luck today thinking of you   

k-pie don't give up hope I am thinking of you and sending you lots of      

Hello to everyone else x

Luv Chris x


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hang on in there K-pie - it's not over until the   rears her ugly head.  

Natty - so sorry hon - have posted on Sensations thread, but just to say - look after yourself my love.

News from me, we can't believe it - we got a   this morning !!
We are absolutely thrilled (to say the least!!)  
Tempered of course by the fact that we realise we have a long way to go, but this was the biggest hurdle, and one that has been eluding us - so we are over the moon.  Big big grins in this house today  

No idea what happens next, as of course we've never got this far before - so will call the clinic and see what they say.

Any advice gratefully accepted  

Thanks again everyone for your kind thoughts, wishes and MASSIVE support you have all provided.

And so continues the journey................!!  

Lots of love and hugs to you all,

A very elated,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, can I join you ladies please?  Had IUI 2 days ago, test date is 2 weeks later I'm assuming so that would make my test day 17th Sept.

Skyblue - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Well done!   Loads of sticky 

K-Pie - it's not over till the evil witch sings - thinking of you.....

Good luck to those testing today   

Scousemouse
xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

hi all

Skyblue congrats well done, congrats to you and dh.....  

Enjoy every day from now till the end of what I wish a wonderful and successful pregnancy.

Love
natty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sky blue

well done


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi skyblue

WELL DONE!! i also tested BFP  this morning      and am thrilled! 

like you am so very nervous though but after 2 failed attempts, there is some hope at last.... clinic said they want to do a scan in 3 weeks... so that is the next hurdle..

know i am very very new to this site but lots of luck to everyone else testing and to anyone who has not got it this time all the strength in the world to keep going..

xxxx karalee


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations Skyblue & Karalee with your    so very pleased for you both!

Luv Chris x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations karalee!!!

loads of sticky   on there way to you

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi! May I join you ladies?

FET-one iffy blast last Thursday, 30.8
Testing on Sunday 9.9, so my wait is winding down.

Trying to stay even-keeled, not pessimistic. Positive, but thinking about plan C.

Keep comparing how I'm feeling now, with how I felt last time (BFP w/ IVF, but mc at 8wks),
though last time I was super bloated from the ec and felt kind of icky.

Now I feel pretty good, but worry if that's not good?!
symptoms: vague on & off headache, pooped by afternoon, medium af cramps yest, fair amount of cm discharge.
no nausea, no sore boobs-though nips are darker and alert  .

Anyone experience diff symptoms in fresh tx vs fet? o-btw-it's a med fet.

Congratulations to the bfp's today!!
((sorry)) and an extra dose of future baby dust to bfn's.

M


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Congrats to the BFP and good luck to all of you still in waiting.
I am due to test on the 11th and i am starting to get very nervous. Went home sick today. Headache since yesterday and  queasy plus feeling very hot on and off. DH seems to think it means I am pregnant. I think AF is due. Oh well it was our first attempt so ....  
Moch99
I am also pooped by the afternoon. boobs are slightly sore still, not as bad as last week. We had ET on the 27th. two 8 cells put in. So maybe the head aches and tiredness is a good sign.....


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ullis72 & Mocha99
Ullis72 - I had the ET on the 27th August too. Are you testing this Friday (7th)? It can't come quick enough for me.

Mocha99-I've been lucky and had very few side effects. My breasts are tender and have been for the last 3 days but hopefully this doesn't mean my period is about to start (no signs!)

So when are you both testing?

Tinkerbellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisa* ~ good to see you are doing ok hun 

*Natty* ~ i'm sorry your HPT wasn't good news today but i'll keep everything crossed for you blood test tomorrow  

*K-pie* ~ how you getting on? (((hugs)))

*Tilly* ~ any news from you? Everything crossed ^fingers crossed^

*Shazmo* ~ welcome to FF  Probably not what you want to hear but you really need to disregard any lines that appear after 10 mins. But you're still a bit early to test.....what's your official test day hun? I really hope it turns around for you hun  

*Chris, Scousemouse, Mocha and Ullis* ~ welcome to the thread and much luck and  to you all  

*Skyblue* ~ yay, just seen your news.....congratulations 

*Karalee* ~ congratulations to you too......be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

CONGRATULATIONS to Skyblue and Karalee  .

Natty - So sorry to hear your news.   

I'm due to test on Tuesday and I have no symptoms other than I think AF is on her way.   

Lynn xx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been desperate to get on here all day to catch up on the news but only just got chance!

Well, it's a   for me too , i'm still in shock ans keeping looking at the test to make sure i'm not just imagining it 

 to Skyblue and Karalee, what a day it's been hey! Have you two got to go for blood tests next then the same as me?

 to Natty, hopefully your blood test may show up different to hpt  .

Good luck to all you girls, hope your dream soon comes true, as it has for us lucky ladies today 

Tillycat


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Silly me, clicked on the "return key" before I was finished.  

CONGRATULATIONS Tillycat  

Lynn xx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank's lynn

Good luck to you,   , how have you been feeling?

   

Tillycat


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations Tilliecat!!!   

Ullis72 & Tinkerbell, I'll interpret those symptoms as encouraging!
Are you guys doing progesterone shots? Dh is doing mine & wow, my bum is sore! I think it's bigger also  

Sunday is my official test day. Maybe I'll home-test Sat to give myself an idea of what to expect.
Will you ladies hold-out for the hcg test? hmm, actually today seems esp lucky, maybe we should test today  

Tilliecat, would you mind listing your symptoms? Curious if there's a diff btwn fresh v. fet...thanks!!

congrats again on your sticky little totsicle(s)!!!!

M


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

Well i didn't actually have any symptoms really, apart from 1 day suffering from nausea, so it doesn't really make a difference to your result, although i know us ttc ladies over analise any slight symptom while we're on the 2ww! 

I was on a med FET but don't know if that makes a difference to if you get any symptoms or not?

Yes it does seem a lucky day today doesn't it  , lots of good news for this thread 

Sending lots of   your way...

Tillycat


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Tillycat - I've got no symptoms at all other than AF pains, which is not unusual for me.  I've been really very emotional over the last 2 days.    I was on a natural FET, so my AF is due on Sunday, even though my official test day is Tuesday.  I'll probably test on Sunday if AF doesn't show by then.  It's so hard trying not to over analise these symptoms.  

OH WELL  PUPO.  

Take care

lynn xxx


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Lynn, sending sticky vibes your way
Noticed that we both did 1st ivf at same time, w/ same result 

```
... :'(
```
& now we're on the same track w/ fet

hope the next few days go quickly! do you have anything special planned to pass the time?
M


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Tilly Cat!!!!

Loads of sticky   coming to you

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

back at work after a day off with banger head ache and feeling nauseous. 

Mocha99, I am testing on the 11th. No progesterone shots, just lovley progesterone suppositories morning and night instead.

Tilliecat, congratulations!!

I am thinking i am going to try and hold out for the hcg test but then i dont really want to go into work all upset afterwards. I might cheat and buy a test and do it on Sunday morning instead. DH gave me the idea yesterday. I guess he know how emotional i can be!! He is still reading everything a super positive. Like me feeling very hot the last two days.

Tinkerbell, a big good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Can I join you ladies.  I had 2 embies transferred during a natural FET cycle yesterday - test date 20th September.

I forgot how hideous the 2ww is!  I can feel myself turning into a stark raving looney already!  

A x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Can I join you please, I am on my 2WW

Sonia    IVF    Test Date 19th Sept 07  (please please please work)        

    Thankyou

    Sonia x


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well my last day at last with the hospital visit tomorrow morning   
Still very nervous but excited too. I've been keeping myself busy today by baking a chocolate cake and guess what.......the first egg I cracked had two yokes in it! that's the second time this week that's happened to me...........do you think it's a sign? then again I think I'm just going round  the bend  wishful thinking!

Anyhow, I'm now of to get my haircut (really keeping myself busy) as I hoping to tire myself out so I sleep tonight. Ohh what I would do to have a few glasses of vino!  but I've been good all this time so I'm not going to let myself down now.

If I don't get a chance to talk later on tonight I will be thinking of you all at all the different stages and wishing you lots of luck    .

I'll let you all know how I get on tomorrow.

Tinkerbell_1


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, as I thought AF has now arrived. Didn't make it to test day tomorrow.
Congratulations to the BFPs & good luck to the 2WWers.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

so sorry K-pie  

take it easy on yourself

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

K-Pie thinking of you hun, take care xx

Chris x


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

K-pie just wanted to send you a super big       I know that prob won't have any impact on your feelings at the moment but anythings worth a try!!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

K-Pie, sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of         

Tillycat


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

k-pie I'm so sorry about your result...take good care of yourself
you still have options, if/when you're up for thinking about it.

Ullis72-your feeling heated sounds like a good sign! I've been reading (obsessively?   the 2ww diaries, 
and a bfp-er mentioned feeling hot during her 2ww  

Just keep looking for help interpreting my own "symtoms", though logically I know it can all be
attributed to the progesterone. 
I'm feeling conflicted about doing a hpt, also. Maybe I'll hold-out for hcg, that will be definitive,
but might be good to prepare myself. Ugh! can't decide! 

Tinkerbell_1, that's funny about the double-yolked egg    lot's of luck to tomorrow!!!! YAAYYY your wait will be
over! Let us know what happens. 

welcome angel1888 and sonia7!

M


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Tinkerbell-1 - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.         

Bought some pee sticks today    Not due to test officially till Tuesday.  Do you think I could test on Sunday?  I want to know now, this 2ww is really driving me off my rocker.      Yesterday was absolutey convinced AF was on her way, today I'm so emotional is unbelievable, was crying at the adverts earlier on today on the TV.  I am going       Think I'm finally losing the plot !!!! 

Take care all.

Lynn xxx


----------



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

hello all,
sorry to hear about the bfn's from those trying this month. wishing lots of luck for next time for you.

and lots of sticky vibes to those who got bfp's! i have decided to test in the morning (which will be day 14) so hubby and me have booked the day off (hopefully to celebrate). i have such mixed feelings about it and no idea what that test is going to say in the morning...i can't imagine it being positive but thats probably because in all the tests i've done over the years i've never got a positive result.

anyway, off to do my positive thinking meditation to get me off to sleep! 

lots of luck to all others testing tomorrow   
jodie xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

tillycat !!

so sorry K-pie - look after yourself x x x

Thanks so much for all your kind wishes and congrats.  Still can't quite believe it is true......!!
It's like starting a whole new 2ww isn't it?!

I'm posting late cos I can't sleep.  Which is silly as I am soooo tired, but just seem to toss and turn in bed and soon as I get there - poor DH.  I've come downstairs for Horlicks !  

Lots of love to you all,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

sorry to all you bfn's....much luck for next time...x

congrats to the bfp's...you must be so thrilled...enjoy!

i'm doing ok...feel a bit down this morning...??

take care everyone,
debbie x


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

Feeling a bit down in the dumps today, more AF pains so AF will be here real soon.      

Sorry for the "me" post girls.  

Take care all

Lynn xx


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

HI Girls

Just to say AF has started so it's a BFN for us.     Devastated beyond belief.  Speak soon.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry Lynn08, 

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just got results back from Hospital and it is  . I'm still not entirely convised or maybe it just hasn't sunk in yet!

The nurse said that my reading was 43 which is positive as there cut off point is 40! so they want me to go back in next Friday for another blood test to see how things are progressing. She did mention this morning that sometime when they test it can be slight to early but was please that the sign is positive.

I'm just all worried now she has said it's positive then Friday comes around and somethings happened! This is such a worrying time.

However I'm going to keep looking on the positive side and I'll just need to look after myself. 

Lynn08 - so sorry to hear that your AF arrived. Are you going to try again or is it to soon to say? Keep your chin up doll        

debbied25 - sorry to hear you are feeling down, try arranging something nice to do over the weekend with friends to help take your mind of things. I'm sure they will soon cheer you up  

Sonia7 - good luck for your test on the 19th     

Ullis72 - hope you are feeling better today and good luck for your test on the 11th. Keep thinking positive     

LizzyB - Hi LizzyB, haven't spoken to you before but have seen a lot of your posts. Hope you are well and thank you for giving all us Girlie's the encouragement that we need to get through this. 

Skyblue / Karakee / Tillycat - Big Congrats to you all on your  . Can ask you what your blood test result was (what number reading you got)? Do you think mine is okay at 43? I really don't know if I should be celebrating or not? the nurse seemed to think it was okay? 

Mocha99 - good luck for your test date on 9th. If you feel more comfortable testing yourself before you go on Sunday please be prepaired for the test at the hospital. The other hard part was waiting till 1pm to get the results (they took blood at 8am this morning!) but all worth the wait. 

Angel1888 - good luck on your test date of the 20 September     

K-pie - was so sorry to hear your news about AF starting, I wish I had a magic wand for everyone  

JoddieB - good idea about the meditation for helping you sleep. I bought an IVF companion CD which helps you relax through the first stage of injections then takes you through the second stage after implantation and I would wake in the middle of the night and plug my earphone in (downloaded it on to my ipod!) and it helped me tremendously. 

Sending you all    and     

Tinkerbell_1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Some spotting this morning which stopped and now Bad Af pain and cramps. So I think this is it. 
DH trying to see it from the positive side. We have found a great clinic, we know how it works now, there is now a dr in Essex that works with them in Sweden so next time will be easier. And the clnic knows that i do not easily get over stimulated as they thought. So hopefully more eggs next time and hopefully then we can do blastocysts. 
Sorry for the selfish mail but feeling very low.
Congrats to all BFP and I really feel for all of you with BFN.


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ullis72
Please try and stay positive doll some women have spotting all through their pregnancy. Don't give up hope just yet         ove Tinkerbell_1xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks, i know but really bad cramps as well so... but i will hold of that large G and T i want to drink to drown my sorrows!


----------



## jodieb (Sep 19, 2005)

hello all, 

well its 14 days since et and i tested this morning and got a BFP! it's still 4 days until my official test day (st mary's manchester prefer you to wait until day 18   but i just couldn't wait any longer and figured that if i was at most other clinics i would have tested today. the hpt came up a really strong line straight away which was a huge relief but i am of course still feeling a little cautious until the hospital confirm. 

huge congrats to all those who got bfp's - Tinkerbell, Skyblue, Karakee and Tillycat.

Big hugs to those who it didn't work out for this time and wishing you lots and lots of luck 

jodie xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

YAY !

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS !*[/fly]

Super news.

Skyblue x x x


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi all, 

Hope I can join. Had ET today. 2 grade 1, 8 cell embryos.

Em


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Tinkerbelle and Jodie, great news you both got a , well done!

Lynn, sorry you didn't make it this time, sending lots of   your way.

   for all you girls still waiting

Tillycat x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

can i join to please test date the 23rd of sep having frozen egg transfer on a medicted or constructed cycle


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi How do I join the list? Had embryo transfer yesterday (6th September) and will be testing on the 20th!!

Liz G


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention, it was ICSI, day three transfer

Liz G


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....hope you are all doing ok. Sorry i'm being a bit slack but will catch up properly in a bit.

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Help - i've just had some pink spotting on day five. Is that far too early for an implantation blood? It could be some bleeding after my difficult transfer but I wouldn't expect that to be fresh. Any thoughts?

Liz G


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

I would not panic at the moment. If it is only pink it could be from the transfer or simple from your cervix which is very sensitive. Observe it for now. If it turns into a period like may-be give the clinic a ring, if it settled well that's good. Sometimes it is difficult to say where the pint loss is coming from. Hold tight.I think you will find from reading the different posts that plenty of people have spotting/pink loss and bleeding at different stages and a good outcome.  
Lisa.  xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

congrats to BFP's....  

sorry for the BFN's...think   for next time...x

well i got basted tuesday and it's now saturday and i still have slight spotting which i never had last time...although they did have a bit of trouble with the IUI but i'd have thought it'd have stopped by now...and i have slight....very slight crampy feeling.  i actually sometimes think i'm imagining it though       i mean you all know every wee twinge gets analized out of proportion on this 2ww doesn't it??!!    i also still feel quite down.  

sorry...i've just gone on and on a bit there!

take care everyone,
debbie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*K-pie* ~ aw hun, i'm sorry af arrived......take care 

*Lynn* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news too.....it's really not fair 

*Angel, Em, Keepinghope and Sonia* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you all  What day do you test Em?

*Liz G* ~ welcome to you too.....i've added you to the list. I think the pink spotting is nothing to worry about.....there's some info on implantation bleeding in the FAQ. Here's the link for you:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 Loads of luck  

*Debbie* ~ sorry you are still feeling a bit down hun (((hugs)))

*Ullis* ~ hope everythings ok?

*Mocha* ~ much luck for your test tomorrow  

*Tillycat* ~ many congratulations hun 
*
Tinkerbell* ~ congratulations to you too.......good luck for next Fri, i'm sure your levels will be rising nicely  Ooooh, just realised you're not on my list....sorry hun, I'll go put you on!

*Jodie* ~ did you test? Yay, just seen......congratulations 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats to the latest BFP-ers!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!
Tinkerbell-I guess double-yolked eggs don't lie  

Hope BFN-ers are taking care. 

How's everyone doing on the 2ww?    

Last day for me! Decided not to hpt. Guess I'd rather be oblivious for one more day  

Have a lovely day ladies!
love,
M


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mocha ~ how did you get on hun......hope it was good news  

xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

mocha - any news?

hope everyone is fine.

me thinks i'm going loopy....can't stop myself looking up pregnancy websites....and i sit there looking at them thinking to myself "this is mad" and coming back out them only to be back in them a while later...AARRGGHHH!!!

take care,
debbie x

p.s.  sorry...just needed to vent off a bit!!! xxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

It's all over for me    my AF arrived today the same as last time.... we really just can't believe it we were so positive this time, but it wasn't to be! Have to go and do the blood test on Wednesday... really not looking forward to it!

Hope you all ok!

Luv Chris x


----------



## tillycat (Feb 24, 2007)

_CHRIS_

Sending lots of   your way hun

Tillycat x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
I am joining you in the dreaded 2WW for the very first time. DIUI yesterday and today, just got home recently  (our clinic is 2 hours away), feel remarkably normal if a bit surreal.  Currently do not feel positive at all, nothing feels different!! I know it probably wouldn't but felt very clinical and just feel weird, paranoid about lifting etc. as they advised to take it quite easy in terms of lifting, heavy work, gym etc. No alcohol either - had already almost done that but 0 now!! Best of luck to us all - positive thoughts and vibes all round.
   

All feels very strange!
Good to read how others feel on here though
Tiny


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

which was  no surprise as AF have been very painful , went home from work as the contractions were so painful i couldnt function. So been on the sofa with my trusted smelly wheatbag on my tummy! Spoke to clinic back in Sweden and agreed to come back in the new year. Apparantly the thickness of the lining makes it a painful period as there is more to shed than normal. They feel responsible for the poor response and the fact there were only two eggs in all those follicles, so they will only charge us half price!!! So even if i do feel a bit down about it all, at least there are some positives. There is now a gyno here in Essex that works with them in Sweden, which will make life easier. We have more money left for the next treatment cycle. 
Big hugs for all you other 2ww BFN  and massive congrats to all you who have BFP


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi!
Thanks for posting this link girls!
Feeling much better today. Need just not to think too much about it!
Now on day 6 of my 2ww on my first ever try... hope it works!!!
Its a natural cycle, so i am just hoping that it all goes to plan.
If it does nt i'll have to inform people at work about having days off in the future to try again. I'm a teacher in a new job and heads are nt always impressed when you have appointments during term time. God why can t things be simple?
Felt really positve early on in the 2ww, now not too sure...
A few twinges making me feel like im about to start period... need to forget about it!!!! Had a cry yesterday but am ok today... So far!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....it's ever so quiet here at the moment, hope everyone's doing ok.

Chris ~ i'm really sorry your AF arrived hun....hugs for tomorrow 

Ullis ~ i'm sorry you had bad news too. That's good of your clinic to give you that offer for next time. Take care 

Hi Tiny ~ welcome to the thread.......hope your 2ww flies. Lots of luck  

Viqui ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test hun  Good luck for your new job (and your 2ww of course!!)  

Debbie ~ vent away hun....that's what we're here for!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, forgot to say much luck to Twinkletoes and Burty for tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Mind if I gatecrash ??  

I have previously been posting on cycle buddies, but I felt like hopping over here to say hello to you all...... I'm on my 2nd cycle of IVF & have two blasts on board, I'm due to test on Saturday & feeling very anxious    Its the worst part of tx I think. You tend to analyze every twinge & emotion  

Hope you are all ok & look forward to catching up with you all soon

love noodle xxxxxxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Doing test next wednesday... Should i do it in A.M or P.M... Does it matter?
xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Viqui ~ I think its better to test in the morning, well thats what the nurses have always said to me hun, good luck xx


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Tested Sunday, and a BFN for me. 
Though, I'm stuck in a frustrating limbo, as the clinic did a qualitative test on me, and my RE wants a quantitative.
Clinic wouldn't do another, so I'm just waiting to hear back from the IVF coordinator about what they want to do.
My test was done at just under 10 days, so just to be x cautious, dh and I have decided I'll keep doing
prog pessaries until next Sat, then do a hpt. If it's still -ve by then, I'll give it up.

Very frustrating. Haven't been able to get dr's opinion on this, as he's 400 miles away, and I only
got the IVF coordinator on the phone. She emailed this morning to say dr's working on it.
I emailed coordinator & asked her to please try to squeeze me on the list to try again before end of year.

Sorry to vent, ladies. I'm just very frustrated and would like closure. 

I'm sorry to hear of the other BFN's: chris x & Ullis. Hugs to you gals, hope you're both OK. It is a gutting experience.
Ullis, I'm glad to hear you're already thinking about next time  I admire you pma!!

love,
M


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello fellow 2wwers.

just got back from my clinic and I have a  .

I am so sorry to the ladies who have had a BFN.  I have been there too and words can't express the feeling  .

Wishing you all the very best    

Lots of love

Burty xxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, as you can see this is my 4th cycle and would like to join you all in the 2ww......again.

Have been trying now for 6 years, have endo/IBS and unexplained fertility.  Had e/c friday, e/t monday, one 8 cell and one 4 cell,.  I should know this by now, but did i have a day 3 or day 4 transfer??     and when should i be expecting implantation?  Am due to test 24 September.

This 2ww has been completely different to my last 3, have had a complete different attitude too, very laid back as i have tried all the other ways, so not sure if this is making me feel different.

Sypmtoms wise, lower back pain, pain around my ovaries and a strange sharp pain every now and then in my noonie (sorry tmi), boobies havent been too bad for pain, feel slightly dizzy when i stand and feel sick every now and then.  The pain i have round my ovaries really feels like endo pain and am due on next Tuesday so i am thinking its all relating to that, am being slightly negative which i hate.

Anyway, sorry to go on, especially as i have just joined you and good luck girls  

Kelly xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope its ok to join you. Had 2 blasts transfered yesterday. Bit sore today. Trying to stay positive 
Test date 21st. Fingers crossed x please please please let it work.

Sending loads of    and  to everyone.
Hopefully a   for all of us.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
Looks like 24th Sept is our big day - that is my test dayas well. First ever DIUI yesterday and Monday - this 2 ww is awful - taking it really easy, as advised, but am not confident at all. 

Let's hope 24th is a good day for us!!!  
I can't imagine a  , it would be amazing!!

Tiny


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me joining either. Didn't know this thread was for IVF as I don't know what TX stands for? Anyway, I had ET on Friday and I will test next Friday 21st. Seems so so far away. This is my first try so deep down I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work! Shouldn't say that I know. I had two embryos transferred. Think they were 4 cell - but they showed me pics while I had my legs in stirrups and my glasses were in the waiting room so couldn't really see! DH was with me and he thought they were 4 cell. But anyway they were grade 1s so that's got to be good hasn't it. One is frozen. Made a promise to myself to come back for it regardless of this outcome. Lyndalou - you say you had blastocysts transferred - how does that work. Do they just wait for the embies to develop a bit further before transferring. Sounds good anyway - that's got to give you a better chance. Anyway good luck all!!!!


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm testing next wednesday!....


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Cyann

We have the same test date hon. Hopefully BFP for both of us. I had 18 eggs. 17 fertilised. Clinic reccomended we go for blastocysts. Scarey few days because we could have lost them all. Anyway we ended up with 5 blasts. 2 transfered but we got a bfn. There suppose to have a better success rate because there the strongest ones. Two more on board as of yest so fingers crossed. TX means treatment hon. You will get used to all the wording on here after a bit. Took me a while. 
Sending you loads of     try to relax and put your feet up x


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Lyndalou,

The blastocyst option sounds like a really good one and you did really well getting 17 out of 18 fertilised. Really hope it works for you. Trying to relax until next Friday and for the most part I'm managing it but there are always a few hours out of the 24 when the tension creeps in! I'm going away next week so I think that will help to keep my mind off things. But I'll let you know how the test goes if I don't post before. Let me know how you get on too. Here's hoping we both make it to mumsville!! And good luck to any others doing the 2WW.

Cyann
x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you're all coping with awful 2ww.....it's dragging by for me!

there are a few of us testing within days of each other so hopefully there will be a surge of BFP's for us all    

i feel af type pains etc today (i think) but then i think i might be imagining it...felt a bit teary earlier also.

take care eveyrone,
debbie x


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

Currently on 2WW (9dpt and embies 12 days old) following FET-see profile below for full history. Feeling realistcally hopeful for test day on the 17th - cramping for the last three days follwed by very small amount of spotting today and (o)(o) very sore "inside" as opposed to just on the surface and feeling quiet firm!!

Congratulations to all the recent   s and hugs to those with   s

Good luck to those waiting to test

Karen x x x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi
On our 4th icsi fresh cycle and had my EC on Friday. We had 6 eggs from 4 follicles (not alot!) and 3 fertilised into a 7,8 and 9 cell embryo for transfer on Monday afternoon.

So, at 4 days past ET I had to phone the hospital yesterday as I had some pink blood but they said it was probably not from the cervix and from the EC area.

Really enjoying my 4th 2ww. I am determined to last at least 1 day before test day and not 5 days like last time. Although I did have morning sickness for 4 days last time but got a negative result. Because of this we had cryotyping blood tests and I had blood clotting tests and everything was normal.

We had a m/mc in Feb at 6 weeks on our 2nd go so I would love this one to work so much as it is my last go with my own eggs before we use up our 2 frozen embryos (from the 3rd go).

How is everyone doing?

Anyone else on day 4 too??

Best of luck and lots of love and sticky stuff

xxxxxxbabycatxxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Tiny, try and stay confident, ha easy to say than do!!  Yep please god let us both get a   and loads of luck.

How have you been feeling?

Kellyxx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry I didn't post yesterday but me and DH have been in total shock....

After all that had happened I got a    

We really just can't believe it.

I have a red bleed (sorry) last night and I thought it was all over but the doctor has said it should be fine it happens to a lot of women.

Good luck everyone I will be thinking of you all!

Luv Chris x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Could i join you for a while? Am going for the IUI tomorrow and this will be my first 2WW!
Am a bit scared because have a def tendancy to stress out over every little thing, especially when hormones are acting up as they are currently.

Thanks, Pipgirl.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Chris, excellent news, well done and congratulations on your  , all the best for the next 9 months.

Kelly xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Chris  HUGE Congrats on your BFP. Wonderful news.


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all,

Great news about your BFP Chris. Must be so, so happy. Time to stop worrying and start enjoying. Think that show of red is just your little 'un nestling in to it's new home for the next 9 months!

Congrats!!!!!

Cyann


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats Chris...you must be over joyed.

how is everyone else doing?  well i hope.

i feel extremely pre-menstrual today!  think af is on her way!

debbie x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Chris - Congratulations, what brill news, really hope we join you soon, take care. 

Hi Kelly - been feeling pretty normal really, had some aches yesterday but nothing unusual really but you think about everything don't you? Today feel quite normal. 

Hi Pipgirl
I am on first 2ww and it is awful, really trying to take it easy and not stress! Ha Ha! DP is doing loads around house and lifting for me etc., he is really trying but it is hard for them too. Had tears last night - not sure why - pressure of it I think. 
Let's all hope with everything for  
Tiny


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone for all you kind comments.

I am thinking of you all and wishing you all    

Luv Chris x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hi ladies
Im also on 2ww, i had IUI monday morning so on day 4 loads of pains and sickness i test sept27th
Lets hope we all get     

Really hard waiting driving myself mad lol


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi twinbutterfly
That is strange I had DIUI on Monday & Tuesday (clinic do 2) and they said to test 24th? Why do you think that is? They said 2 weeks (14 days) after IUI. 
I feel normal, did feel a bit achey - what sort of aches did you have? Sickness potentially sounds quite positive - do you think? I wish I felt something different really!
Everything is crossed though for  
  to us all!!
Tiny


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls....... 2 days past transfer for me. Still no symptoms. Have any of you girls had blasts transfered.
Feel because they were 5 days when transfered I should be getting signs earlier. God I 
hate this 2ww [ i think im going mad ] cant think of anything else but this.

Hope you ladies are doing ok


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

testing this wed coming!!!! Should i do it before work or after
viqui
xxx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi girls,

Viqui, how exciting. I would definitely test before work. What test are you going to use. I've been given one of those pregnant/not pregnant ones, so there's no having to read faint lines! Will wait for your partner before you test? Or will you do it on your own and then hopefully reveal a BFP!!!!

Lyndalou, blastocysts are really advanced almost 100 cells so I would imaging it will be making its presence felt v soon. Fingers crossed for you.

x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Our test day is 24th which is a Mon and I don't think there is any way I can do before work but they say to do it after not going to toilet much (I go a lot normally!) - I don't know whether to do an early test on the Sunday but I know I shouldn't - I don't know what to do. If it is   I don't think I could go to work and I am a teacher so it isn't very fair at short notice.  What do you all think? The clinic said 24th was the day - i.e. 2 weeks after DIUI. 
If the test was likely to be as reliable I would do after work but they don't appear to be. 
Tiny


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Tiny - early morning wee is at its most concentrated and therefore results more accurate. You can wee in a pot and then keep it to test in the evening if this helps with your dilema - can understand you wouldn't want to go to work after testing whatever the result so this may be a solution for you.

Good luck and hope its a BFP!

Karen x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Karen
I didn't realise you could do that - and is that as accurate as first morning wee? It doesn't dilute over the day or anything?  Thanks for that, might be good option. 
Tiny


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Does sound like a good solution Karen and worth a try. I suppose you could always refrigerate if you're worried about it degrading - just make sure it's clearly labelled!  
Good luck
x


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

As far as I know it stays the same and doesn't change or give you a false result later in the day. However this isn't actually a method I have tried myself just one I have read on FF on previous threads. Hopefully someone will be able to confirm this method as being ok - would hate to give you duff info.
And def label if you put in fridge - wouldn't want it getting muddled with the fruit juice!!
Good luck, Karen x x x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

I've only just found this thread today and wondered if you would mind if I joined you? DP and I are on our first ICSI cycle and this is my first ever 2ww   We test on Tuesday 18th September and I'm trying really hard to stay positive     

Hope to get to know you all and that we all get that much deserved         

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

don't they advise to test 1st thing?    

on my last try i got af 1st thing in the morning and had to compose myself to get to work...dunno how i managed it but i did.

but hey...thing + it'll be a positive result!!!

debbie x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Girls, have always been told its best to test in the morning, am also due to test the 24 so have booked that day of work, couldnt go in either way.

Have any of you ladies been suffering with wind?  Also had a little diarrhoea this morning and compared to my last 3 2ww, where i was constipated a lot, this time i seem to be free and flowing!!  ALSO..........sorry tmi.....discharge, have had that quite a lot too.

Am feeling soooooooooooooooo negative today, just not feeling anything anymore, boobies arent hurting, the stretching pains i had yesterday, day before, havent got anymore, just feel like a normal person living a normal day, not a girl who is in her 2ww.  God i am tearful     .

Kelly xx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Morning everyone,

I'm definitely testing in the morning on 21st but then again I don't have to go to work that day so that makes things a bit easier. I do have to go out that evening but if if its not a positive I'm just going to treat myself to a large glass of wine!

Kelly, horrible to hear that you're feeling tearful. All I can say is I know how you feel. Are you at work right up until you take a day off for your test? Really hope that will take your mind of things until then. I really believe that everyone has different experience of symptoms because we've all got slightly different histories, genes and bodies. So if you're just feeling normal that could be just the way this pregnancy is meant to go. I really hope it will be   for you come 24th - just keep thinking it will be. I've been using my zita west book a lot and it says that it's good to try, every day, for 20 minutes, visualising the embryo embedding. Maybe give this a go when you're feeling like things aren't working it might help your body to help your embryo!
Sorry for the waffle but I hope you feel better later.

Hi Elaine,
So you're testing on Tuesday 18th eh? Wow - just think after this weekend you'll only have one day to go! Hope it's a   for you too.

Cyann
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Cyann, am just pleased its the weekend so i can chill out at home.  Yep am at work till next Friday then test the monday which i have booked off.

Have been so laid back about the whole thing so far the down regging, stimming e/c, e/t, and then have just lost it the last day or so.

Its Friday and i am gagging for a very large glass of wine   .

Good luck Elaine for the 18th  

Kelly xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello everyone

I have been having a very strange couple of days!  I am only 5days past ET now but I had very mild cramping pains for a short while last night and today I felt a bit sick at lunch time.

I know it is way too early for symptoms but last time I had morning sickness on days 9-12 of the 2ww with all negative tests and my period arriving 2 days before test date so I really really pray and hope that my body isnt going to trick me again. I would rather have no symptoms or proper ones when I do find out it is positive.

This is such a difficult time isn't it?  The injections are so easy and I actually really like the general anaesthetic but I reckon I am getting far too old for all this stuff (was 40 in June)

Have a lovely weekend everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey girls,

I test on 24th of Sep. , it seems ages away!

I wishyou good luck  

Maroon


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Maroon, am also testing on the 24th, loads of luck for us all   

Kelly xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Awful waiting for test day isn't it!? Nice to know we are not alone though - just wondered a few people have mentioned Zita West and her books - is there one that people would recommend? I have heard of her but don't know anything more really, sounds like there might be some good advice though. 
Heres to positive thinking and a long weekend with no drink!!
 
Tiny


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

back to the when to p on test date?  as our clinic is a bit away they said it's fine for me to post my sample, so i p in the morning post the sample they get it next day and that seems ok.  so if you p in the morning then test at night it should be ok also shouldn't it?

i still have af type pains.  not feeling confident at all.    and kelly...the same as you...(tmi) discharge and even more tmi....a distinctive smell...not a dirty smell and i actually can't believe i'm typing this, but a smell i get before af.    

take care everyone,
debbie x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi can you add me please. I am testing on the 24th for our 4th go at ICSI and I have 3 embies on board!!

thanks
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Wow babycat 3 embies on board at least one  if not all have got to take - fingers crossed for you for the 24th.

Debbie, yes I had really mild af type pains last night which put me in a really depressed mood. But they seem to have eased this evening - hoping it's implantation signs - have had discharge too (prob tmi) but I think it's the progesterone pessaries (cyclogest) I'm taking that's causing that - are you taking cyclogest?

Tiny, the Zita West book I've been reading is called Fertility and Conception the Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant. One of the better books I've bought over the years but hopefully you'll get a BFP soon and you won't need it!

Good luck all

Cyann


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

(Thanks Cyann, as you say hopefully won't need it but useful to have reference)

I am trying to be really careful about what I eat, drink etc. and am now panicking as I had a cappucino torte thing from waitrose earlier - I really like them and it was a treat after a hard week but now panicking about coffee levels and any other ingredients (eggs, cheese?? - not a chef not really sure what would be in it) that I shouldn't have - what does anyone think Really regret it now. Or am I am being over sensitive, have cut out caffeine but mainly had decaff anyway, no alcohol, etc. etc.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Thanks for your welcomes Cyann and Kelly  There are a lot of people testing on the 24th aren't there?  Hope it's a particularly lucky day. I notice a lot of you are doing pee tests too, is that right? My clinic get you to come in for a blood test, and you then get the results a few hours later. However as everyone phoning for blood test results and fertilisation rates is told to call around the same time, I'm anticipating it taking a while to get through   I found a thread about AF symptoms during the 2ww and it seems that loads of people who went on to get a BFP had these symptoms, or no symptoms at all. Plus some people with endo seem to get horrendous pains 

*Cyann* - I suspect the discharge is just the Cyclogest, as it causes a kind of whitish discharge when the pessary melts. Hope that reassures you  I've also been getting lots of twinges, AF type pains and stabbing pains, some quite unusual  I'm putting it down to a combination of all the weird things I've done to my hormones lately and all the poking and prodding that's been done down there  Hope you're feeling chirpier 

*Tiny* - please don't stress yourself about the food thing, I had a slight stress the other day when I forgetfully had brie, but just think of all those people out there who don't know they're pregnant initially and carry on drinking alcohol/taking drugs/eating all manner of bad things. As regards caffeine, as I understand it you can have up to 300mg a day, which is something like the equivalent of 3 very large mugs of freshly brewed coffee. The torte might not even have had real coffee in it, it may just have been flavouring, but even if there was coffee it would have been a very small amount. I think with most things the risks come from consuming any of the riskier items i.e. uncooked eggs, cheeses with rinds, blue cheese, the risk is minimal if you only do it once or twice, but if you did so on a regular basis they would increase. I hope this is reassuring and you are feeling better about things  The majority of my friends who have had successful pregnancies gave caffeine little thought, while I've been stressing over every tiny detail, as I'm sure most of us on here do 

Hi *Babycat* and welcome, wow 3 embies, that should hopefully make for good odds 

Hope everyone else is coping with their 2ww, I'm certainly finding it harder by the day  However I'm trying to do lots of nice things to take my mind off it. Don't know whether any of you have the Natal Hypnotherapy CD, but that also encourages you to focus on the embryo being accepted and embedding into your womb. It's certainly good for relaxation 

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone    
Elaine


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Elaine, that does make me feel a bit better but as you say you get paranoid.  Am going for relaxing massage tomorrow which I am really looking forward to - even with that I rang up first and was just blunt to ensure no risk and she reassured me so a bit of chill time.  I use the natal hypno CD, even though we are DIUI but the principle is the same isn't it, they are good. 

24th - come on, just want to know (or not! ).  Let's hope it is a lucky day (but I haven't decided whether to test early as it is a Monday and can't face work if BFN). 
   to us all. 
Tiny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mocha* ~ i'm sorry hun......awful to be stuck in limbo like that. I hope tomorrow brings good news but if not I really hope you can go again soon 

*Hi Noodle* ~ good luck for tomorrow  

*Kelly, Lyndalou, Karen, Babycat, Twinbutterfly, Elaine and Maroon* ~ welcome to the thread, wow loads of new people!! Fab.......much luck to all of you  

*Cyann* ~ welcome to you too......TX means treatment 

*Pipgirl* ~ hi there, hope your IUI went ok today.......loads of luck for your 2ww   Come and join us posting hun 

*Hi Viqui, Tiny and Debbie* (don't worry about those pains hun) *Viqui/Tiny* ~ i would definately wee first thing and then keep it to test later on if you don't want to do it before work.

*Burty* ~ congratulations.....really lovely news 

*Chris* ~ wow, congratulations to you too.......fabulous 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Hope your all doing ok and not going to mad on your 2ww. I feel alot better today pains not as bad and feel more myself. There are alot of us testing this month so hope we all get    . Got a scan on Monday as pains where so bad in the week so there checking my ovaries have not gone to mad, and a blood test to check hcg levels so fingers and toes crossed it will all be ok.
Its are first IUI so i know i will be heartbroken if its   but will want to try again asap. I have afew friends that are pregs and god it hurts when you have to put a smile on to look at scan pics, but keep hoping this time its my turn.

I SEND YOU ALL


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

it's a busy busy thread isn't it?!

hope you are all well.....time is dragging by isn't it??  never mind, we'll get there in the end.

Cyann - no i'm un-medicated for now.  

Tiny - don't worry too much about strong coffee etc.  

pains have more or less gone now....(.)(.) are slightly sore at the sides?  and i still have slight af type pains but not as bad as the other day...it's more at the bottom of back now?  still not feeling very confident though.

was round to see my niece last night as it was her birthday and everyone was having wine etc.  i had 1 very small glass of red wine and that was all.

take care,
debbie x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello ff!

I have a terrible stabbing pain to report (left side of the lower abdomen, left ovary area, spreading through the left leg making it feel contracted!, and a bit of the right side of the abd.)from last night around 3 am! It woke me up, it kept me like that with the intense terrible pain for some 20 min, and then started to pause from time to time, becoming less and less frequent untill it totally went away after an hour or so. I never never had that kind of intense stabbing terrible pain, especially not lasting that long...I paniked and told DH to give me a pain killer as I was convinced something was about to explode down there! I had Aspirin C in water and now I regret I had it!

Anybody had same thing or has any explanation?

Love, xxx 
Maroonn


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Maroon,

I had pains in the first 3 days post embryo transfer which I'm pretty sure was a hang over from egg collection. They were stretching not stabbing pains. So when I tossed and turned in bed or got up from sitting or lying down I felt this painful stretching. How many days has it been since your treatment - it can take a while for your body to settle down. How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Cyann thak you for the respond!

I am on day 4 post transfer, it means exacly a weak from egg collection. Today I am ok.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Maroon

Ive had stabbing pains on and off since transfer.[ was doubled over a couple of times ] If i stretch they are really bad. Maybe you just stretched out when you where asleep and thats what woke you up. Dont worry about taking asprin. Loads of wonen take that during fertility tx as it thins the blood. Glad your feeling better this morning. x

Hi Debbied25 ann Cyann 
We have the same test dates. 21st [not long now]


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone I hope you dont mind If I join you on here.

I too am testing on 24th with a HPT. I had 2 lovely embies transferred on Monday 10th at 3 days old. 

Maroon - Ive had a number of pains most of them like a kind of pulling sensastion which has made me wince a few times when I stretched in bed. So I assume this is normal having read other replies. However Thursday...... My belly ballooned into another dimension and I had the worse pain in my right side all day yesterday. My belly still looks like Im 5 months pg (I wish) and it seems I have mild OHSS due to the extra HCG inj I was having every other day so ive been told to stop these. the pain went last night thank god as It reduced me to tears yesterday.

Today, I dont have any pains but still have a huuuuuuuuge stomach which is rock hard. Ive got no other symptoms. My boobs only hurt a tiny bit and thats when I really prod them hard on the sides. Im just in a really short mood today with everyone. Im convinced that this hasnt worked at all.

Right now Ive said hello and talked about me..Im going to read all about you guys ok?

Kes
XX


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Girls, it sounds like we have all been experiencing the same stretching pains.  Drove for the first time since e/t (10 Sept) and leant over to the passenger seat and this pain seriusly caught me off guard on my right side, a real stretch/pulling pain, have panicked since as i am just hoping to god i havent hurt the embies or doen something wrong.  Also getting them in the night occassionally when i stretch, again hoping this is a good thing.  One of the ladies on another thread said she had the same pains, not constant but they were there and she is now 24 wks pg!!!!

Good luck to all that are tesing in the next couple of days lets get loads of     .

So many of us testing on the 24, if you're anythign like me i'm ready to test now, havent had the hcg injection so thinking, mmmmm could i test and get the accurate result, but i guess not, will just have to hold tight!

Kelly xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Well i am back again!!!!!  3rd time with IUI but this month is different. I have been stimming and had my HCG today but wont be basted this month. Reason for this is, that i should be basted next week but the labs are shut for the week at my clinic so I have to do it "naturally"..... So I am starting my 2ww today... I have a "real" IUI with basting next month if this don't work and then its time to think of other things as only get 3 goes with NHS.

So hello to all that I have not spoken to before and good luck to us all XXXXXX

Nova


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

hi everybody!

Nova: good luck!

WKelly: thanks for the positive, I also hope the streching pain is a good sign! I am also tempted to test since HCG trigger was low dose...

Kes67 and WKelly: I wish 24th is a   day! 

Love and hugs,
Maroon


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Maroon - noooooo STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT.....Dont be tempted. I thought that but it will only mess with our heads chick so i would leave it for a good while yet.

Ive had AF type pains today so I really cant help but think that its the beginning of the end for us. I think the official Knicker checking has already began in our house. I cant help but notice that i look and feel really tired and have huge bags under my eyes, but I suppose that could just be the stress of it all couldnt it oh that and I also look like that directly before AF shows her ugly face. 

Oh well keep chanting the BFPs ....BFP BFP BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kes
XX


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Kes

I think you were on he same thread as me a few weeks ago [sept/oct cycle buddies] Glad transfer went well. When do you test?


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all,

It seems lots of us are having 'stretching' pains and AF symptoms. So would seem pretty common, which is reasurring. Let's hope it's a positive sign for us all and that September will bring lots of BFPs.

Well, I'm signing off for now for a few days, DH is taking me away for a few days' holiday. Think it will do us both a lot of good and help take my mind of things until test day on Friday. Good luck to all those testing in the meantime. I'll let you know how I get on when I'm next at a computer, which will probably be next Saturday. Until then, best of luck and loads of    to you all!!

Cyann


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

HI,

Kes: no no I want do the test, just thinking what would happen?, and the AF pains-you can read throughout the threads of FF that there are full of AF pains and BFP-s, so chin up girl, don't give up...

As for me I feel bit lightheaded and bit dizzy when I move (I also quit smokong so it could be its side effect), nothing else new to report...oh and my eyes are tired although I do not get much tired, but it seems like hormone therapy and stress has done its job!

Greetings to everyone!

Love from Maroon


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh and Cyann,

have a nice holiday!

See you later!

Maroon


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello everyone _

Have just started my 2ww and wondered if i could ask a probably stupid question?

Got DIUI on friday afternoon after nightime surge thursday..and now its late saturday night..had some cramping on friday (not surprised considering speculum ect) but its back again with back ache like AF and bloating this aft and tonight with headache and red/brown mc..

Is this due to the proceedure? I couldnt possibly have AF cos ive got a 32 day cycle normally..its miles away and dont think it could be implanting cos wouldnt be for another couple of days at least would it?

Can anyone help?

Sorry to butt in..Pip.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Pip
I had DIUI on Mon & Tue (clinic does 2) and have had some cramping type pains, nothing major, but nothing particularly abnormal, I seem to get similar feelings throughout the month often.  I felt very bloated after go 1 and asked the nurse the next day and she said that is quite normal because usually that volume of liquid doesn't go directly there!! 
I haven't had a headache but did have slight bleed after first go, again she said that is to be expected.  From what I know, which isn't much, first time, it all sounds normal - certainly read similar on here. 
You just question everything though don't you?
Fingers crossed for us all. 
  
Tiny


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Lindalou - yes it was me on the other thread chick - Oh I get sooooo confused as to where ive posted chick. I test on 24th babe, just after you.  How are things so far with you. Ive had OHSS since Thursday due to the extra HCGs so I look about 5 mths pg. Also had AFcramps since yesterday..

Maroon - Thanks for the reassurance babe...How are you today.

Cyann - Have a lovely break - cant wait to catch up when you get back.

Hi to Pip and Tiny - Hope you are ok ladies.

Well AF pains are still there and it feels iminent that she will arrive any second now - arrghhhhhh. Im am 90% sure that its a BFN. How can anyone stay positive in this game ladies??. You know Im the worse person in the world to lecture people about keeping your chin up and staying positive. My philosophy was that...you may as well believe you are pg for a bit as the disappointment wont be any less for thinking otherwise......Im such a hypocrite. Anyway... I think i need to try to keep busy today. im back in the office tomorrow (was able to work at home all last week which was brill) which will be better and will make the week go a bit quicker. 

Right so Im sending lots of babydust over to you all on here and will save a bit for myself as well...Cmon onwards and upwards. I am PG...I am PG


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

It's really interesting reading this thread and quite perplexing at the same time, as the way things are done seems to vary so much between treatments and clinics  I notice some people are testing 14 days after ET but my clinic gets you in to test 14 days after EC - don't know whether that will sway any of you into considering an earlier HPT    Just wanted to say, if anyone hasn't seen the thread about Frequently Asked Questions about the 2ww, it's well worth a read for peace of mind  Basically it confirms that the only symptoms you _may_ have are some implantation bleeding and abdominal cramps. Any other symptoms don't develop until later into pregnancy i.e. at least a further 1 - 2 weeks. Hope this helps those who are stressing, like me!! 

*Kes* - do stay positive as there is a strong link between developing OHSS and being pregnant, you are more likely to go on to develop OHSS if you become pregnant  One of the women on another thread I post to developed OHSS and had a glorious  and this seems to be pretty common  Lots of luck to you   

*Tiny* - hope you're feeling more upbeat and have found some PMA 

*Cyann* - hope you have a lovely relaxing break and it takes your mind off things 

*Maroon* - tired is good - I've just seen someone else complaining of tiredness get a  

Must dash for now anyway as hoping to get out in the pouring rain  for a late lunch 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Elaine....Only 2 days til test date!  Wow wish it was me!!!

There are so many of us testing on the 24th it makes me nervous. I pray for us all to get a positive. Maybe 4th time luck for me and they stick this time. Getting desperate as this is my last go before our 2 frozen embies are defrosted.

I have been tired and felt out of sorts yesterday and a bit sick again at lunch time but that is definitely nerves, eating too much and probably being knackered from going back to work 2 days after ET.

Off to do the shopping now but will get my other half to carry the bags!

ttfn and love to you all

babycat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Elaine & Kes  
Thank you for your kind words, really tough time this 2ww, paranoid about everything but trying to do all the right things, what more can you do?  
Best of all luck for your test day , not long now! Hope you had a good lunch, I have just come back from a small bit of shopping and lunch. 
 what rain? We have glorious  !
Hi Babycat - think 24th must be a positive day with so many of us (I really think I am probably going to end up doing on 23rd though - just because of work on the Monday if  )
Tiny


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Good evening girls!

this FF board is def. a therapy for us, especially for the final and hardest the famous  !

anyway, Eclaire: thanks for the positive vibes! How are you doing so far? I am also testing 14 days post EC !

Tiny is right: 24 th is a D Day for many, let us pray it will be a Pos  

s for me today I went out for the first time...touched some civilization.

I feel tired...

Bye

Maroon


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Elaine

Good luck for your test on Tues        

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice weekend x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks *Lyndalou, Maroon, Tiny and Babycat*, I'm almost into counting hours, this is scary  Was feeling quite worried this morning but very positive again tonight, I'm all over the place 

Sending loads of positive vibes and babydust to everyone for lovely sticky embies and                                       

Can you overdo the smileys? I don't think so 

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone,
Elaine


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Tiny

There is no way I will wait until the 24th. It is a MOnday and I cannot go into work knowing it has or hasn't worked. I will test on the 22nd or the 23rd as my period would have arrived by the 21st/22nd if it is not going to work. The cyclogest pessaries don't keep my AF away.

I am having a few waves of sickness this morning and that worries me. Last time I had morning sickness for 4 days and a negative test on all of them. My consultant thinks that they were trying to implant but couldn't so I am stressing already.

I know the first week was easy now!

Have a lovely day everyone and babydust sprinkled all over the place!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning girls, god how exciting for us all but at the same time soooooooooo nervous.  Good luck to you all that are testing in the next day or so, have absolutely everything crossed for you   .

Well today not feeling too good, am due on tomorrow and i just know its going to happen, have ALL the symptoms today, even stronger than the last couple of days, and i just know my body and know when its going to happen.  If it doesnt then i will be completely shocked but just feelign a little negative and scared for the 24.  Actually might also test the Sat/Sun, have booked the monday off either way but just dont think i can wait till then.  Would it be too early to test now?

Kelly xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

BFN for us...af arrived today.    

at work so having to keep it together...don't know how i'll get through the day.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh i am so so sorry i really am my heart is breaking for you   

Can you not go home?

Kelly x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

can't go home....wish i could.  but with time off for tx i think i'd be pushing it.  and hopefully in another couple of weeks will have another tx so will need to time off for that.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Crap isnt it, i really think and believe that IVF etc etc should be more open in the office, not literally with staff but with HR and having time off, it isnt something we are going through for the fun of it, its something we want and cant have hence having to go through treatment.  

I really hope you can get through this day, is there anyway you can get out at lunch and have a glass or two of wine, perhaps with a friend or someone who knows that you have been going through treatment?

Kelly xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good morning 

Have to be quick as I promised DP I wouldn't spend too much time on here today 

*Debbie* - are you absolutely certain it's AF? There was someone else recently (can't recall on which thread) who also thought AF had started and 2 days later got a  I so hope it's not a BFN for you, and so sorry if it is   Hope your next treatment is the one for you if this is the end this time 

*Kelly* - as I understand it the embryos can implant anything between days 5 to 12, therefore you might get a negative if you tested now even if you were going to be pregnant, so you may just give yourself unnecessary heartache. Stay strong and try to stay positive    It's really hard but hopefully will be worth the wait 

Better go and dry my hair before it looks a total state all day  Have a mountain of chores to do today to keep my mind off things 

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone    
Elaine


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Debbie, I had AF symptoms for 4 days when I got my BFP in Feb so please please dont give up.

Kelly....NO NO NO NO!!!! The earliest you can test is 14 days pest EC and absolutely no sooner as there will be no hormones to pick up so you will get a negative and then spend every day doing a test watching for it to change. I did this on my 3rd go and nearly had a nervous breakdown. I have never been so stressed. Wait as long as you can because we are all PUPO and that is a nice place to be.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is driving me mad!!!!  My DH has 100% asked me not to do it before Monday, but would i be ok to test on Fri/Sat/Sun?

DH goes to Ireland on the Friday and would love to give him some good news so he can get drunk even more with the lads!!

Debbie - how are you doing hon  

Kelly xx


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

hey good luck to you all! just found this great site yesterday.

had my egg transfer on Friday (14th) and now nervously waiting. the cyclogest is making me feel a bit nauseous and constipated but hopefully it will pass soon! 
xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Debbie....so very sorry to read of your BFN. Just wanted to send you loads of           

Think I will be joining you hon have really bad pains today. Not feeling very positive. x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Mjgreenhalgh  Welcomo hon. Good luck with your 2ww. x


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I have tested today, my test day is not meant to be until thurs.

i used a clearblue digital and the words came up 'PREGNANT'!!!!!!

Would this be an accurate result?  I DIDNT have hcg injections cause I have donor eggs.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Wishing you loads and loads of luck, bet it was amazing to see PREGNANT showing  

Kelly xx


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, it was sooooooo amazing, but now i am wondering if its definatly true!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Mills What fantastic news. You must be over the moon. Im also tempted to test early [my test date
is fri ] Dreadful  pains today so not very hopefull!

A BIG BIG BIG CONGRATS HON


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all!

Elaine: I wish you a   in Hours to come ...

Debbie: nothing is prooved though, keep !

Mills: Congrats hun    ! send us some baby dust!

Lyndalou:  !!!you better wait till the official date hun!  

Wkelly: maybe Sunday would be better to test, here is some  for you....

mjgreenhalgh : welcome girl! I wish you good luck: , this board is fab (the only right thing during TX and especially  !

Love you all,

Maroon


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Maroon, when will you test, will you do it the weekend or wait till monday?

Kelly x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks everyone....x

my day is dragging by...can't wait till home time.

congrats to any bfp's today...you must be so happy.

debbie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debbie ~ i'm so sorry AF arrived hun.....many hugs to get you through 

Hi Kes ~ welcome to the thread....another 24th tester!! Good luck  

Welcome back Nova ~ what day are you planning to test hun?

Cyann ~ hope you are having a fab holiday and that you come back with good news  

Pip ~ you're not butting in hun, you're very welcome to post here. It all sounds pretty normal but if you're worried at all just give your clinic a quick ring for some reassurance  Can I have your test day too?

Mjgreenhalgh ~ welcome to FF  Hope you are feeling ok after ET....you've certainly found the right place to get you through it, lots of luck   You'll find the list of people testing on page 1 of this thread and if you give me your test date I can add it on 

Elaine ~ you can _never_ overdo the smilies  Much luck for tomorrow  

Kelly and Lynda ~ try and hold out as long as you possibly can, just so you don't get stressed out by an inaccurate result  

Mills ~ i'd say that was a definate congratulations if you didn't have an HCG shot!!! Yay 

Hello to everyone else....sorry for no more personals but got to go get some shopping.

Take care all.......much love and luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Debbie. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Lizzy -and all the girls and thanks for the great welcome and being so sweet! my testing day is 26 Sep xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Kelly and Maroon

Are your test dates the same as mine....24th?  If so I will be testing Sat and Sun as there is no way I can wait until Monday.

I had EC on the 7th so reckon 15 or 16 days past that will be ok


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep 24th, also ec 7, et 10, even sat/sun seem to far away.  My Dh is going Ireland Friday and have planned to go out with mum and sister for the day on Saturday, so if i test then and its a negative i will be soooooo upset and wont be able to go (they know nothing about this cycle, no one does, thought we would keep it quite as it just upsets everyone and i get too many calls which stresses me out, they mean well but have tried everything the same the last three cycles, so we thought try the 4th a totaly different way!) so they will want to know whats wrong, but then suppose i can do it the sunday and if positive, give him the great news in the evening in his drunken state!!

Sunday should be ok, shouldnt it?  Girls how scary and nerve racking xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhh *Mills* you are pure evil  I am so happy for your   but I see you had ET the same day as me, and now I want to test too   Just looked up Clear Blue test and considered a trip to the shops  However only 15 1/2 hours until my blood test, then another 3 or so hours until I find out  Brilliant news for you though Mills, I'm over the moon for you  

Welcome *mjgreenhalgh*, hope the 26th comes round quickly for you and brings good news   

*Lizzy* - hope you enjoyed your shopping and thanks for your kind words 

*Tiny* - how are you today? Hope all is going well   

*Debbie* - sending you a big hug and hope you're home soon 

*Maroon* -thanks very much  How are you doing? Just hope I have a lovely  and help everyone stay positive   

*Lyndalou and Kelly* - I'm sending the peestick police round    I agree with Lizzy, while it's tempting to test early it might just add to your stress if you get a false negative or faint positive  Try to stay strong    though I agree it's pants testing on a Monday morning  I decided I'd never cope with work and awaiting the result, so I'm signed off until after tomorrow 

*Babycat* - I'm with you on not testing early, even if it is really hard  but 15 or 16 days past should be plenty  Hope your 3 wee embies are nestling in beautifully   

Phew, I've done over 4 hours of cleaning today and am knackered   DP had better notice all my hard work when he gets home or there will be trouble  

Hope everyone else is having a good day and sending lots more positive vibes for nice sticky embies          

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Elaine, loads and loads of luck to you for tomorrow and well done for not testing early                                           

Kelly xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooops, didnt realise how much i had sent!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks *Kelly*, I love the smilies so I'm happy with loads ta very much  

You could probably get away with a test on Sunday, as I've just noticed that you're one of the people testing 14 days after ET not EC, and I'm 14 after EC, so no wonder you feel impatient   Really, really, really hope you get a much deserved  Sending you loads more positive vibes                                    

Best wishes and lots of sticky vibes,
Elaine


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Kelly, Maroon, Kes & other 24th Sept testers - I am sure I will join you in testing on Sunday - just can't wait!   
Elaine - OK today, helps being at work in a way - more to take your mind off of it, but also worried will do too much and then panic I might have done something risky but then I am a worrier!    Have had some lower abdomen AF type cramps - this is now 7 days after IUI - this could be implantation cramping couldn't it? I am sure I have read that that is possible. 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow      
Tiny


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello 

Can I join this thread - I have been on the Buttercup Babes one for some time now and have only just noticed there is a 2ww one!!  

I had ICSI and EC 10th Sept, ET 12th Sept. I got 14 eggs but only 6 mature enough to work with - I really feel that my clinic didnt leave me long enough and I had EC too soon. 4 fertilised and 2 back - no frosties.

I am testing on the 24th Sept and am going out of my mind looking for signs and symptoms and all sorts.

The only name I recognised is Maroon - hello Maroon!

Posey
xxxx


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

My official test day today and got a   - have been testing the last couple of days so shock has worn off but still very happy - nervous too as early days but shall try and remain optimistic.

Good luck to all still waiting to test 

Love Karen x x x


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi i had my et last monday and i have my test on 25th    done a test already it was negative think i might be 2 early


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Brill news Karen
I so hope more of us join you soon!
Take care.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Can I join you?? I got basted today so am officially on the 2ww!!

Love Saila xxx


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Saila -   I am only 3 days ahead of you has had ET on Friday and got my blood test on the 26th. hope you are feeling well. I am still rather bloated!


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I had my ET on the 13th and my test date is 25th. This is my 1st ICSI, i was so swollen and sore after mt EC, thought i'd been punched! Sailed through all down reg and stim though.

Is it normal to have a small amount of stomach ache after 5 days post transfer? Ive just got this funny ache!!!! Sorry all, i know it sounds stupid, but im not sure what to expect etc.... 

x


----------



## kiwik (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
This seems like a very lucky thread, so many  .
I'm on 2ww after FET on 13th Sept, official test date is the 24th.  I caved this morning (STUPID I KNOW  ) and got a BFN - to anyone thats tempted to test early NOOOOO, DONT DO IT, ITS TORTURE!!
So no more testing for me until 24th!
I've had light AF pains since the day before transer, I think its the progesterone cause I had it with my fresh cycle as well.
Good luck everyone.
K x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow this thread keeps getting busier  

*Tiny* - I've had AF type pains and symptoms on and off throughout 2ww, mainly a combination of twinges, stabbing pains and some moodiness - though it's hard to tell what's just me being a moody   They seem to have been worse today though, which is worrying me   However I did read that abdominal pains are also a sign of early pregnancy, so here's hoping    Loads of luck and sticky vibes to you        

*Posey* - welcome and good to see you here  I used to be on Buttercup Babes but it went too fast for me so I had to give up posting there  Hope the 2ww is treating you well and lots of luck to you   

*Karen* - fantastic news and congratulations on your    

*Saila* - hello and welcome to you too 

*JLW* - tsk tsk, way too early to test, obviously need to send the pee stick police out to you  

*Appy* - I was sore for almost a week after EC, and in fact it got worse after 2 or 3 days  I've also had twinges and AF type pains throughout the 2ww. Hope that helps but there's also a thread for Frequently Asked Questions for the 2ww which I found really helpful  Loads of luck and sticky vibes to you     

*Kiwik* - hope all is well with you and you're right about this being a lucky thread  Sending the pee stick police to help you curb any further urges  

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes all round      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Well had my iui last Mon 10th sept but had really bad pains all week so phoned the clinic and was told to go for a scan on Mon yesterday as going for a blood test to check levels. The scan lady was lovely but i could see 4 large folls on my right side and they where 3.7 3.8 which scared me to see but my lining is now 14.8 and before basting it was 9.7 so that was getting better. Went onto see the nurse and she said its looking good with my lining and my folls keep growing till the placenta takes over and thats why i feel really bloated. So i think its good in the hood for now. The nurse said i can test next Mon which is 24th which is what alot of us are testing on so hopefully loads of    .
Hope i wait till Monday but feel i need to do it now, df would go mad at me if i did so maybe wait. Heres loads of baby dust for you all


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Karen, congratualtions on your    , happy 9 montha ahead for you xx

Hello new girls, cant believe how many of us are testing on the 24, i soooooooo hope this is a luck day for all of us.

Kiwik, from what i have read and been told myself its too erly for you to test yet, have been tempted so many times mydelf but all the girls have warned me off and wont get the right result.  Believe me i am soooo really to test, now, if i could have been bothered to get out of bed earlier this morning i would have done it then!!

Am still getting some af pains (due on today) so am knicker checking every 5 mins, its driving me mad, plus i seem to be getting doeses of period pains quite strong, lower back, tummy and leg ache, just hope these are signs of PG and not AF arriving.  So so worrying.

Hope everyone is well on this bright, fresh morning  

Kelly xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

KAREN...WELL DONE DARLING THAT IS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC    

This 2WW is no fun anymore  

The first week was a breeze and now I have no idea if it has worked and am starting to doubt my positiveness of last week.

At least I am back at work which is great to take my mind off things and I would be stuffed otherwise.

I will be testing on SUNDAY


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

WHOOPS hit enter before I was finished.....I will be testing SUNDAY


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

3rd time lucky...Testing sunday if my period doesnt arrive friday or sat...phew!

xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Karen ~  Congratulations!!

Babycat ~ Good Luck for testing!!  

Kelly ~ Hope those cramps are the positive kind!!!  

Twinbutterfly ~ I know you from the IUI board! Have everything crossed for you 

Eclaire ~ Hope your abdominal pains mean a beanie is snuggling down for you!!

Kiwik ~ Thats far too early to test  but I am just the same  DH has hidden them all this time.

Appy ~ Hope that the achy feeling is a good sign!!!

mjgreenhaigh ~ I am a little bloated but not too badly. I am really nervous this time!

Hope everyone is hanging in there on the 2ww  I am trying hard to forget about it all and not read into everything which is easier said than done.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

THIS 2ND WEEK IS GOING FAR TO SLOW        

Hi to everyone and hope all ok 

Kelly xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Karen


BIG CONGRATS on you BFP. Thats wonderfull. You must be so happy.         

Hello fellow 2ww ers hope your all ok.
Still no sign of the dreaded   but 99% convinced its on the way. Last time didnt get to test date looks like its going to be the same now. Feeling really drained. Tummy like a balloon. Think im
going to bleed for england.


----------



## mjgreenhalgh (Sep 16, 2007)

Karen huge congrats - amazing news and so thrilled for you - think you are giving us all good vibes too!

Kelly - hope you feel less bloated soon and keep positive they could be positie pains
aren - huge contratulations - so excited for you

Babycat- huge good luck and that it is all good news

Twinbutterfly  hope that everything keeps going in teh right way and keep positive about it

Eclaire- hope your pains are all positive - I have them too and  currently I cannot fit in to any of my trousers ....

Kiwik- my family are doctos and keep making me promise not to test myself as it might not show up so early but can totally agree wtih you on the urge to do it

Appy- Hope that the achy feeling is all good

Saila - hope time isnt dragging to badly for you and you are feeling good!

hope everyone feeling the positive engery from this great weather too and good luck to everyone and sorry if I have missed anyone off after you have all been so welcoming to me x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Lyndalou - STAY POSITIVE                                     

Kelly x


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

Kes67 said:


> Hi everyone I hope you dont mind If I join you on here.
> 
> I too am testing on 24th with a HPT. I had 2 lovely embies transferred on Monday 10th at 3 days old.
> 
> ...


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Ive been bad girl and tested early, got     only got basted  aweek last monday so not helped me as now thinking what if its the hcg can anyone help me first tx ever so not got a clue.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi twinbutterfly
Do you mean 10th Sept, that is when I had my IUI. I just had one injection of Pregnyl (is that what yours was?). I am sure they told me within a couple of days that would be out of my system, I suppose doses might be different though. 
Is your official test date Mon 24th then? As that is when mine is and I was thinking of testing Sunday. Let me know as I might be tempted before but I know I shouldn't.  
Tiny


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hi hun
Yes thats right 10th sept and 1 jab of 2 pregnyl on the sat which was the 8th, i cant believe it says bfp.


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats Twinbutterfly!   

FF girls: seem like everyone wants to test on Sunday!!! 

And as you can see Twinbutterfly is already a rule breaker 

*Testing dilema:*I have few arguments and contra-arguments why I doubt I should test on Sunday, and I will let you judge them:

1. My official testing date is 23d (blood level), but as they(the clinic) do not work Sundays they are to test my blood on Monday!
2. The 23d is my 12 dpt and 15dpec! 
3. The HPT test (Sunday test): will it be sensitive enough for 12dpt (15dpec)?
4. I hate testing in the clinic as they make you wait in the waiting room of the clinic for an hour or so until the result is ready, then they come out and announce the outcome to you!

Mainly these are the pros and conts, now what are the votes?

xxx Maroon


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone im still not sure its true as done it to early but feel more positive now.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Twinbutterfly - it does sound positive but, like you I think I would still be wary, but you are very unlikely, so I believe to get a false positive. So it does look like a   .   When is your official test day did you say? 

Maroon
I think, like a lot of us, what real harm is there in trying one or 2 days early or in your case not actually early at all.  You will get any result checked out anyway. 

Come on, more   pleeeease! 
Tiny


----------



## fawn1994 (Sep 18, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for Sept/Oct 2wwers......much love, luck and babydust to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Twinbutterfly    Congrats on your BFP test.    


Hi Ladies              hope your all ok . Fingers crossed for BFP for everyone.  


                        Im so tempted to test today but trying to hang on. Am sure the dreaded 
                        is on its way so I think by holding on I can hope for that little bit longer.
                        
Hi Maroon            I think testing at home would be so much nicer for you and you dh. Just seems  
                        such a private thing and you would know straight away and hopefully be opening
                        the champers 

Hi Kelly                Thanks hon am so trying to be positive. I~ Keep chanting I AM PREGNANT
                        whens your test date? is it the 24th? So many people testing that day fingers 
                        crossed for the most bFP in 1 day


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations TwinButterfly!!  have you had any symptoms?? Well done


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks *Mjgreenhalgh* ~ hope you are doing ok. It was lovely and sunny today but cold!!!!

*Babycat, Kelly, Tiny and Maroon* ~ you're all 23rd testers now!!!! Can't believe there's 8 of you due to test Monday although I think it's a safe bet that not all of you will last that long  Much luck to you all though....not long  

*Posey* ~ welcome to the thread....another one for the 24th! I'm sure it's going to be a lucky day  

*JLW* ~ welcome to you too, hope you find us here. As i said in my IM you're way too early to test hun......lots of luck for Tuesday  

*Saila* ~ hi there  Good to have you here....sorry I can't do your little squiggles on the list  Ooh, just worked out how to do it!! What day do you test hun?

*Appy* ~ that sounds very normal so I wouldn't worry hun....welcome to the thread 

*Kiwik* ~    Good luck for Sunday  

*Fawn* ~ welcome to the thread....i've added you to the list. Hope you come and join us chatting here......loads of luck  

*Lynda* ~ hang in there hun  

*Elaine* ~ not fun shopping unfortunately, only food. Although it was M&S and I had to resist the cakes  Just realised it's your test day.....how did you get on?Hope you got good news 

*Twinbutterfly* ~ sounds like your appt at the clinic went really well   Just seen your other post.....when did you have your HCG shot, do you know how much it was? Sounding pretty good for you though 

*Karen* ~ congratulations!! 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Saila

Just seen your picture. Made me smile because thats exactly how I sit at my computer [ One hand on chin ]


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Always happy to oblige....

               

I'm totally over the moon and shell shocked all at once   So one thing I can tell you all, early pregnancy does feel just like AF about to come on   No help whatsoever!!! I have loads of AF pains and was very moody yesterday too, totally convinced AF was about to come on, but no it's a good    However I did feel much more positive today and thought it would be a good result. The only thing I noticed that I haven't had before is bad indigestion, and lots of weird dreams. However those could just be down to stress and the progesterone.

My clinic did say that HPT's are notoriously inaccurate and lots of people get false positives and negatives - they strongly advise not to use them   They even said one woman came in for her blood test in floods of tears because she had a negative result on an HPT that morning - she went on to have twins   Hang on in there if you can girls!!!

Loads of luck and sticky vibes to everyone                             

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy, think we posted at exactly the same time


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Elaine,

That's wonderful news, you bring hope for all us ICSI 1st timers!!!!

!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!
x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Elaine you have given me hope. Have AF pains so convinced hasn't worked. But you had them and still got a BFP. Maybe just maybe I might be joining you x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Yay Elaine......fantastic news!!!

Congratulations....have a happy happy pregnancy 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hi everyone
i had a 10000 hcg trigger shot 8th sept and iui on the mon 10th is my bfp real.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Twinbuterfly You trigger shot should be out of your system by now. If its a strong blue line than I
think you are hon. Your just in shock hon [think I would be too ] and afraid to accept it 
incase its wrong. Think you should go to your clinic and have a blood test to confirm
and that way you can start to CELEBRATE. So very happy for you hon x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks hun, went for a blood test on mon and got results today they are 32. She said thats not great but they look for a level over 30 not sure in what. The hospital will go mad as tested early so i'll just wait and test on Mon. Send you all loads and loads and loads of      fingers crossed


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello All

I hope you are all doing well! Fab news for all the BFP so far and hugs to those who it hasnt worked out for this time.
      

Eclaire - great news re your BFP and I was really interested to hear your AF symptoms - thats really how I feel just now as if AF coming any second and its driving me mad thinking its a bad sign.

I am going to try to be more upbeat and positive and think that it actually could be a good sign after all! I cant believe so many people testing on 24th...gotta be lucky! 24th also my b/day - so my b/day wish is that we all have a BFP! 

Love

Posey
xxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

eclaire and twinbuttlerfly -        

Well done you two am so pleased for you.

Was so tempted to test yesterday but couldnt bring myself to do it, but now you due to test the 24 and got a BFP am definitely wanting to test now.  Had transfer on the 10 and had the pregnal (spelling) on the Thursday night, since then no injections so without sounding darft is that the hcg injection that could still be in your body?  This morning have a few pains in and around my noonie, really strange ones, quite sharp but last a second or so and they come and go, am in a foul mood today, have backache and definitely feel like AF is on its way, could all this be a good sign for me, not feeling really positive today at all.


Posey, get blowing those candle out first thing on the 24th and get us all a big  , am honestly thinking its good luck with so many testing then, also am seeing sooooo many pg woman about, and there are now 4 in my office who are PG and are expecting in March I WANT A BABDY!!

Kelly xx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Elaine - Wahoooooooooooooooooooo congratulations on your beautiful BFP chick......

I said 'ooops upside your head I said ooops upside yer head'''''''  (hope you like the song)

Twinbutterfly - Congratulations to you honey as well - I think your BFP is a true one chick. Wont hurt to test again in a ciuple of days will it babe. You line should def get darker. Weyheyyyyyyyy!!

Maroon - I have decided to test on friday whatever....I think i mentioned before that on my last TX they told me to test 14 days after EC and not ET so im going by that train of thought. There is nooooo way i can wait until Monday or even Sat or Sun for that matter. 

Lynda - Hey chin up gal...you got great signs there I am sure you will get your BFP babe. 

Helloooooo - to eveyone else and hope you are coping with the TWW ok ladies.

Well still got AF pains and my dollies are still huuuuuuuuuuge and my belly is as well.....Come on BFP

Kes
XX


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh I don't feel that confident anymore!  It is so difficult to keep the old chin up but I have no symptoms at all. I only get them bang on when AF turns up, groin pains, sore legs, temper etc.  So i won't know until it either works or it doesn't.

I am due on tomorrow so if I last until Saturday then I will feel more confident then.

Have a lovely day everyone!
ttfn

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning all
Well phoned nurse this morning and my progesterone level is very low 32 and it can take up to 3 weeks for HCG to leave your body, so looks like a wrong test im so stupid doing it. Got AF pains this morning but not testing now till Mon if AF not showen up by then. Nips really sore and feel worse but its my own doing.

DO NOT TEST EARLY 

Loads of luck to you allxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Twinbutterfly ~ Hang in there hon! 

Babycat ~ Hold on hon! A lot of ladies don't get any symptoms!  

Elaine ~  Congratulations!!  

I feel like I have shooty pains today......  strange!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies            

Hi Elaine ...... Have you started knitting yet 

Twinbutterfly .... Fingers crossed for you hon. Testing early is sooooo stressfull. You never know what
to believe. So hope your BFP stays.

   No more early testing     
Must admit its so tempting!

Posey.....Hope you get the best birthday present EVER   

Kes....Glad to hear your tummy is swollen too! hope its a good sign because mine feels like I 
have a rugby ball in there [maybe its just a big massive embyro ]

Babycat.... Chin up    

Kelly and Saila........Stay positive

Hope everyone else is ok and not stressing too much


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi FF girls!

Well it is getting realy excited!   come on 24th testers!

Elaine: congrats hun, you must be over  the moon! I am so so happy for you! 

GO   GO!

I am def going to test on Sunday!

Oh and Twinbutterfly: relax hun, stay Pos!   

xxx maroon


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Maroon Dont think one day will make a difference. My test date is FRI SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
tempted today [just want to get it over with ]
Hope you get a BFP x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with maroon, am going to test sunday, just cant hang on another day, although if not the result i want will prob end up doing it again monday   .

Girls, how are you all feeling today?  I'm sort of in pain with my back, aches really badly, coming over sick every now and then and have the pain still in my noonie, alsooooooo have a terrible headache and just generally feel drained?  Could these be good signs, or could my AF be on the way?

Kelly x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone and thanks very much for all your kind words  

The only reassurance I can give you all is that I really didn't suspect a thing as I didn't observe anything that I thought was outwith my normal range of symptoms pre-AF, though with _hindsight_ there were one or two things that were different, but you can definitely send yourself completely  looking for anything. I got indigestion and felt very, very sick, mainly immediately after ET, but again much worse on Saturday night. I suspect it was a progesterone surge due to implantation now, but on another thread someone said the progesterone a lot of us take also gives you indigestion, hence why it probably started immediately after ET when I started the pessaries  I've also got a much more achey back than usual and still have lots of abdominal pains, though I'm now more conscious that it feels like stretching, but again that could be psychological because I'm aware now what it is   The only other thing that may not even be related is I'm hungry more often than usual, which is a real pain  Think I'll be piling on the pounds  I'm usually quite tired, but have definitely seen other people who got a  report feeling tired.

*Lyndalou* - I feel those knitting needles a calling  Haven't had time yet to look them out because I've been too busy on this website all day, oh dear  Just as well I'm back to work tomorrow 

*Kes* - thanks for the song 

*Posey* - (sorry if this is TMI) I even had 'wet' sensations like I was starting to lose blood, if that makes any sense - usually a sure fire sign that AF is starting, which is why Monday I started having some significant doubts  Glad it was all wrong 

*Twinbutterfly* - hang in there and stay positive, I really hope you get your  properly confirmed soon    

*Appy* - I'm in touch with another ICSI first timer who is due in the next month, so do keep up the PMA    

I really hope the 24th is a great day for all of you testing that day, and that Posey gets an extra special birthday pressie       

Sending massives of sticky vibes and babydust for nice sticky embies          And remember the most important things are to try and stay relaxed and positive 

Best wishes and loads of luck to all   
Elaine


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Girls


I hoped that the 2WW wouldn't be too bad, but in the 2nd week you really do become neurotic. Every twinge i get I'm wondering what its caused by. Unfortunately none of us know, which makes it harder.

I'm def not going to test early, as its always gives me bad luck.

I'm really trying to think "what will be",now  cos there's nothing i can do about it!!! apart from keep everything crossed !!!!!

I'm still getting afternoon AF pains!!! Very bizarre, cos they always come on at 4ish!!!! Not sure what to make of that.

Sending you all lots of       

Caroline
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually Caroline, have had that whole attitude since i started this cycle, what will be will be, was ok in the 1st week of the 2ww but now this 2nd week, have been going crazy but like you say there is nothing you can do now, what will be will be !!

Easier said than done though  

Roll on 5pm 

Kelly xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello


    Just wanted to say that I will be joining you all on Friday.....

    Had my scan today had 3 follis on the left all at 7!!! & 2 on the right a 12 & a 24 womb linning 10.5

    this is my 4th IUI... 

Just like to wish you all   

Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sad news (again), I got my BFN this morning. I started bleeding yesterday and had an idea that it was all over but I still tested this morning and had it confirmed - BFN.

Also, during my 2ww, we had a death in the family and his funeral is tommorrow. Everyone was hoping that I could give them some good news on their sad day, so now they are feeling even more sad.

So, I am taking time out now from IVF, maybe have another go in the new year. Got to save up again.

To turn a negative into a positive, I am going to try Acupuncture, my first appointment is tommorrow (Consultation appointment), at least I know I will be doing something, even if it is just to relax me, as my body has had a bashing over the past couple of years (see signature) with losing my baby bethany, and all the other fertility treatments I have had. Its time for a rest and see if complimentary therapies may help me as medical science is having trouble with me.

So I guess I will be writing on the other board now - trying to concieve naturally. Would acupuncture come under that.

I hope you all have better success than me. Thankyou all for your support.

  Sonia xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Evening girls 

I love it that Kelly calls your thingy a "noonie"!!!!  So, my noonie felt weird today  I suppose I can only explain it as tugging like pains in my pubic bone for a few minutes. And I did feel sick and out of sorts at lunch time but as you know on my last cycle I had 3 full days of morning sickness and had a negative test every day......so I cannot rely on that one!

Off out for a curry takeaway tonight to take my mind off things which will be lovely. 

How many of us are knicker watching now?  Isn't it horrid? All this stress, but I am deep breathing and trying to smile when I remember to. Thank goodness I went back to work 2 days after ET. I would have been mental by now


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Sonia I am so sorry to hear your sad news and having a funeral on top of all this stress will be so hard on you.  Take care. I had accupuncture and it hurt!  I now have reflexology and find it fantastic and relaxing. I believe they both do the same thing but one will suit you I am sure.

Take care and lots of love and hugs

xxxxxx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sonia - Im  so sorry for your negative result honey. Its really good that you can think ahead and make plans for your future - you are one brave girl - well done. Big Hugs to you

Francine - Hi and welcome chick - great news re your follies chick and all the best for Friday.

babycat - The noonie thing is def a TWW thing. I too have had to most intense pulling pains all over my stomach today - so much so it hurt me to stand up straight. Enjoy your cuzza chick, we having a chinese takeaway tonight to...mmmmmmmm cant wait. DH just gone to fetch it now. Im def on knicker watch alert too. 

Kell - you got some brilliant signs babe - its all looking good for you. In fact all the 24thers have really good signs oooooh theres gna be some fantastic BFPs I just know there is. 

Lynda - Chick, if yours is anything like mine, I cant fit into anything anymore...Its great...NOT!! And It aches sooooooooo much.

Carloline - Hi chick - its all bizarre isnt it. The fact that you are getting pains at the same time everyday is just amazing

Twinbutterfly - I still think we will be congratulating you honey so - cmon chin up there a good girl. 

Well I hate to tempt fate but as each day passes I feel more and more positive. I know my AF was due anytijme between Sunday and Friday so Im still on knicker alert - (.)(.) are still quite painfull and nips very sensitive - good sign....and my belly is still very very bloated. Like I already said, I have had the most intense pulling pains in my tummy today. Almost like when you have done loads of sit ups I suppose which, Unless I have done them in my sleep, I have no explaination for. I look like SH*te and I am really really tired. Im going to test on friday as this is 2 x weeks after EC so I need an exemption certificate from the pee stick police okay??

Hope everyone is ok and heres to loads of BFPs 

Kes
XX


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Sonia I'm so sorry to hear of both your -ive result and the bereavement to have hit you and your family. Stay strong.
Love Karen x x x


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

Elaine what fantastic news hun   so pleased for you
Love Karen x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sonia
So sorry on your news.   
Take care of yourself and some time out. 
Tiny


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Sonia - the funeral is a double blow at a terrible time. It's all over for me too - my period started early of all things. Came on on saturday and wasn't even due to test until tomorrow. Still at least it put me out of my misery as the hope and excitment was building.

That means it is all over for us now. I am hanging up my IVF gloves. I have two wonderful children, both conceived first time with my first two ICSI attempts. Two subsequent attempts have failed, so I know that 2 out of 4 is still a great result on the IVF front. I am still devastated - and see big families everywhere, but I will count my blessings and move on.

Wishing everybody here the very best of luck and thank you for all your support.

Liz G


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sonia  So sorry to read about your BFN. You are having a bad time at moment with the funeral as 
              well. Just wanted to send you lots of hugs hon               
Take care of yourself x



Hi LIZ  So sorry to hear about your test result too honey. Have some special time with your family and
          look after yourself


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello

I have been reading through last few pages.  

So sorry to those who have got a BPN    I do hope you are all ok.

Eclaire - thanks for that info - it was not TMI - really helpful as I am gettgin exactly the same thing - Its like AF is actually here at times.

5 days to testing...dont think i can test ealy as my clinic seems to be 2 days earlier than some anyway.

Posey
xxxx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello there! 

How is everybody?

 for Sonia, take care!

Th


----------



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello
Can I join you....I'm testing on 1st Oct - been through so much with all of this over the past 5 years so really hoping our dreams will come true this time. Had 2 x FET yesterday and am back at work - decided to go as it is not too stressful and takes my mind off things.
Good luck everyone    
Sajah


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Well once again, hello!

I did a ''premature'' post few sec ago, sorry!

so...[fly]Girls 24th[/fly]: testing on sunday? My new idea is to test on friday! 

I know I know  !

anyway I xxx you good night, see you tmrw!

Maroon


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

lyndalou: thanks dear, I wish you a   too! I think you should test tmrw! and friday again!

Kelly: your symptoms sound great  , I have def a good feeling for you! 

Sajah: welcome in the  !   good luck!

Bye now!

Maroon


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Good morning girls!

I went to bed last night with AF type pains for about 10 minutes but then they went away and haven't returned life AF pains would...I tend to get pains and then they build up until it really hurts. No pains this morning and the dreaded knicker watch is ok.

I hate the nicker watch time of the 2 WW. It started for me yesterday and if I last through tomorrow or Saturday I will feel more confident but I am feeling very stressed, hormonal, bit worried too. 4th go is such a bummer and we want it to work so much and I am feeling a bit desperate which is not healthy!!!

Have a nice day everyone. I am out at meetings and then I think I will go to bed as early as possible tonight to get me through to another day. Actually I feel very very nervous. How are we all feeling today?

ttfn
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning ladies, how are you all this morning.  Have just read some of the posts and have to say walked in negative this morning but reading all your positive vibes about me, well what can i say, i am over the moon and a positive chick now  

Sonia - i am so so sorry about your negative and the death, how s*** can life be.  Go and have some accupunture, and pamper yourself rotten, definitely need it  

Well symptoms today are: lower backache, af pains, slight runs this morning (not sure if thats relevant for you to know or not!!), boobies still hurt but no pains in my noonie, they seem to have subsided, for the time being. Oh and weeing a lot.

So girls, when are you testing, the actual 24 or the weekend, think i will be doing mine Sunday.

Kelly x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls! 

How are you all?

Love Saila xx


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

WKelly said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all this morning. Have just read some of the posts and have to say walked in negative this morning but reading all your positive vibes about me, well what can i say, i am over the moon and a positive chick now
> 
> Sonia - i am so so sorry about your negative and the death, how s*** can life be. Go and have some accupunture, and pamper yourself rotten, definitely need it
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly I test on the 25th so hard to wait i did a test way 2 earley i did one the other day only a week into my 2ww. this is my 4th ivf go had 2 grade 1 8 cells put back feel negative tho as i just feel as i have felt the last 3 times. I have been weeing alot 2 dont know what kind of a sign it is?? I mite try another test on Sunday but it sends you mad when you get a neg so will have to see. Good luck to you if you test on Sunday let us know how you get on 

JLW X


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls not feeling so positive now.  Really do have serious period pains in and around my ovaries, everything is tellign me AF is going to arrive (was due 18th).  Have also been emotional this morning, just cried my eyes out and just feel like i have been kicked around the middle and back area.  Also where i suffer from endo i can feel the usual pain in my bottom (happens ever month).  Just feel terrible  

JLW - try and hold on in there hon, from what i have read from other posts you have tested too early, wishing you a  

Kelly xx


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Kelly & ladies

Try not to worry too much, i keep getting pains too. Try and relax and put your feet up if you can...

Hope all other girlies are doing ok? I think this is going to be a VERY long weekend waiting!!!

Stay  
x


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

HI everyone - I have been a lurker here for two weeks now (too nervous to post - stupid, I know!)

I have jyst read Kellys last message and felt I had to give myself a kick and post a message nowe though.

Bit of background (as not sure yet how to do signature thingies - will look it up later)

No tubes as 2X ectopics
1st IVF failed
2nd IVF - (cheap as DH is donor)
EC 07.09
ET 10.09 (2x grade 1 8 cell)
test date - 21.09

Anyway, DH is a fireman and worked last night abd is working tonight. A I work in the day we don't see each other for two days. Coiuldn't cope at this stage of 2WW so was v naughty and brought an HPT yesterday so that if it was -ve then DH would be there to hug!!

Tested yesterday afternoon (9dp3dt) using clearblue digital and it was BFP!!!!! Tested again this morning (as worried HCG may still be in system after 14 days!  ) and still BFP!

Thanks for reading that bit - what I really wanted to say was that my symptoms were identical to Kellys - pain in tummy and particularly ovaries. Sort of a stabbing pain that is not too bad but you knowe it is there - just like before AF!
I also noticed that since 8dp3dt have been weeing more often!!

I really hope that this hellps you keep positive (but I hope it does not persuade you to test early!!!)

All my love and best wishes to you all. You have kept me going for the last two weeks without even knowing it!  

Baby dust to you all

Amanda


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
I have had definite AF type lower abdominal pains today and am on "knicker watch" - can't believe I typed that!!  No signs yet and AF, at earliest, would arrive Sunday (revised TEST day!).  I also had, how did Kelly put it, runny tummy this morning. This is day 10 after IUI.  Due to call to get blood results when our GP opens today to confirm ovulation happened - I am kind of assuming this result will be OK but I suppose it might not be.  I feel quite down about it now and think, had I not been a teacher with 35 children to see to this morning, might have had some tears today, once you have 35 9 & 10 year olds in front of you you have to focus! 
Kelly - if your AF is late, surely that is good?
Congrats Amanda. 
Lets hang on in there!
    
Tiny


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Tiny, my period was due on Tuesday 18, but as with my last cycle i was due on 3 days after et and still got a negative when my period showed up 2 days after test day.  How you feeling today?

Not feeling as bad now as i did this morning, have a funny bottom (too much wind  ) still but other than that, ok.  

Oh Amanda, wish you hadnt told me that soooooo want to test now, am due to test on the 24 but reading your post has once again made me want to do it before.  DH goes to Ireland Fri till Sun for a lads weekend, cant believe it has fallen in the test weekend, anyway if i do it before he goes and its a neg he said he wont go, but told him not to be silly but he said he wouldnt enjoy himself knowing i'm at home dealing with it by myself, so think its going to have to be Sunday morning on my own so hopefully when he lands i will be able to give him good news, not sure i can wait till Monday!

Loads and loads of   , well done Amanda on your  

Kelly x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Tiny

                   

Kelly xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
Thanks for those  - they brought on the tears I have obviously been holding back all day!!   That was a surprise! Haven't cried for at least 3 or maybe 4 days though so maybe a build up! Still having lower abdominal cramps - not bad just there.  The blood results show I did ovulate so maybe a bit of relief as well that at least everything that should have happened has.  I dread going to the loo now in case there is something there, I usually spot before AF but haven't so far, not reading anything into that though. 

Still sounds reasonably good for you - certainly not bad.   

I am not waiting till Monday, trying to hold off until Sunday but might sneak a test on Sat 
thanks again, must stop tears, need to plan some lessons!
Take care
Tiny


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls One of the ladies on another thread sent me a link to a poll which was done recently.
Over 80% of ladies who got BFP had AF symptoms before. So thats fab news for us 

Hi Sajah Welcome hon

Hi Amanda Congrats on your BFP  My test date is tomo [ so tempted ]

Hi Kelly Can you ask her DH to have a Guinness for me. Miss ireland so much. Hey we can all have
some guinness when we get our positives [ loads of iron for babinos ] 
{well that ill be my excuse }


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont you worry i think he will be sinking enough for all of FF! What about wine is that full of anything good for our babinos!!!!  God i am missing that soo so much, DH was in the bath the other night so thought i would treat him and take a bottle of Bud up to him, i sniffed the bottle from the minute i opened it to the minute i gave it him, it smelt so good  

Tiny, so sorry i made you cry but am hoping it helped as it normally does me xx

Kelly xx


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I just joined this week with my 1st posting on the introductions forum.
I'm counting down to my test day on wed 26th sept, this is the 2nd go at IUI.
There seems to be so many BFPs i'm hoping some of that will rub off on me!
Good luck to everyone.
Xmaspud xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi xmaspud
Welcome to the dreaded 2ww, you have obviously been through 1 before. Does seem to be quite a lot of  , just hoping there are more to come for us all!
Best of luck with testing (if you can hang in there until Wed). 
Tiny


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Amanda - Well done chick fantastic news re your BFP...Im really pleased for you.

Lynda - You are soooooo brave and strong holdiong out until tomorrow, you really are. How are you feeling.

Hi to all my fellow 24th testers. Im def going to test tomorrow and not Monday. The reason is, Ive not been very well at all since yesterday morning and after a visit to the clinic today it seems my OHSS has just got worse. So although I feel like utter poo, im being told that its a really good sign so how oh how do you expect me to wait until Monday eh. 

Love and babydust to all of you

Kes
XX


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh how exciting loads and loads of luck for testing tomorrow, please be a     

Sorry you are feeling like poo, never suffered with OHSS so have no idea how you are feeling but hopefully with a BFP that will counteract for you feeling so crap  

Kelly xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got my fingers crossed for tomorrows testers!! Together we can do this!!


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Well done on all the [fly]BFP[/fly]!!!!

I need a little reassurance, Ive had my embies in for a week now. Benn having on/off AF pains but today Ive started with little shooting pains going down!!!  There really low down near the pubic bone!! Has anyone else had this!!!!!!! Its not a normal AF symp for me. Rang clinic, nurse was very vague, she said it could just be my ovaries!! Seems very low down to be an ovary to me!!!!

Any advice would be welcome 

  
Caroline
x


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Kelly - Thanks for your lovely message chick - Yes I think a nice BFP would lift the spirits just a tad wont it?? 

Appy - Dont panic sweetie....we get such a cocktail of pains and twinges during the TWW its easy to read too much into anything. The fact you have pains is a great sign that things are happening in there babe. Could be those embies snuggling in and your womb having a nice big stretch........Come on embies!!!!!!!!!

A|nd heres a bit of babydust as well for you



Lots of hugs 

Kes
XX


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

What is it with upset tummies today! I have been in the loo too but that makes me very nervous as that always happens the day before AF so I am not feeling confident at all.

I will be due on tomorrow if this isnt going to work and I am now going mad. I chant "please" "please" all the time, pray out loud, check all the symptoms etc and I know the next 2 days will be hell.

Did I mention I might have to test Saturday if I last that long.....in actual fact I could test tomorrow as it is 14 days past EC but as I am in  a meeting all day I will not be testing at 6am.

I am really nervous now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL *BFP* 

Well this 2ww wait is now beginning to drag~ i had my 1st ever slight indigestion this afternoon so i am hoping this is a good sign(we start to analyse everything dont we) plus i am weeing alot and dreaming alot 

(sorry tmi-is anyone else's nipples sore to the touch and noonie sting when wee)

I test next thurs (26th) so i am praying my little embies(adam n eve) have settled in nice.xxx

  Good luck to everyone teating  

love Max


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Max,

I go and test next Tuesday 25th, just noticed that you test on a different day to me..

Fingers crossed for us  . I keep getting little twinges, im hoping that they're finding a home!!

Hope you and hubby are well...
Caroline
x


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

hiya caroline

i am testing day after you cos that is my scheduled day off work chick~

i either cant eat or cant stop eating 

Are you ok hun?

Max


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ladies for all your Good luck messages for tomo [really appreciate them ]     

Hi Kes I Guess we are testing together tomo. Wishing you so much luck. Hope we get a
matching pair of BFP BFP


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

To everyone who has read my posts this week (i tested early on last weekend and monday and got bfp but didnt believe it)

Well, today is official test day and guess what  BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel more definate about it now!!!!!!


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello again

Eden - my pal from the other thread! tx is treatment. Hope you on our chat session later

Tiny/Kelly - I am gettgin major AF feeling also and I test in 24th

Appy - UI am also getting very low down pains and I just cant remember is thats usual or not!!

Are all the 24th testers tesing tomorrow now?? I think I might test Sat if I can wait until Monday...

Posey
xxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Mills  A Big Congrats Hon


----------



## max... (Jan 21, 2007)

MISS MILLS~

CONGRATS TO YOU HUN ON YOUR BFP

LOVE MAX.
X


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi ALL

    Kes-Good luck for testing tomorrow,I will have my fingers crossed for you hun  

  Mills4480-    Congratulations on your BFP!!!!


  GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES TESTING THIS WEEKEND....

  take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Mills. Brill news.      
Tiny


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

^First let me congrats to the new BFP-s  Miss Mills and Amanda  

Second to wish good luck those testing tomorow,Kes, Lynda, I wish you  -s!!!

Third: I wish to tell you how low I just feel... , had a "low" day, I met 2 collegues: one of them pregnant (just married 3 weeks ago and already 7w preg  ), The second just gave birth (12 days ago) and had the pics of her baby with her! And I tested 30 min ago with a cheap test and it came out   , (I am 9 dpt, 12 dpec),I feel very low, the symptoms I had few days ago like mild nausea, dizzy episodes and bigger boobs are gone!  I am just so convinced it just failed!

Please help FF!

Maroon


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Maroon 
 .  You did test early and if you  tested just now unless you haven't been to the loo for ages the chances are anything would be really dilute anyway so I wouldn't read too much into it.  Might be best to wait until official test day and try again on that day in the morning for the most concentrated sample.    
I know how you feel though I feel quite negative now and feel really tired and want to know but I am not going to test until Sat earliest and if I can am going to wait until Sun.  It is a draining time, no wonder we are emotional. 
Take care. 
Tiny


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Tiny!

Thanks for the respond!


Maroon


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Maroon

Please be positive. I know it is really hard - sometimes we all get so used to bad news in this rollercoaster that we expect it and lose our PMA.

I have heard of so many people testing 14 days after EC and getting BFN only to get blood results days later that show BFP.

Remember HPTs are evil  

If you want to test that early I would always suggest a clearblue brand rather than the internet ones.

You have so much going for you.

I have a bit of PMA spare if you want some - sendig it over now with  big hug!! 

To everyone else - thank so much for the messages of support. I wish I had been brave enough to join in earlier - you lot are v special. 

Kelly = feeling more positive yet I hope so. Symptoms sound good.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - sticky sticky vibes!!!

Amanda


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Maroon

Way too early to test darling. The absolute earliest is 14 days past EC. Don't worry and best of luck!

I have AF type pains but more in the top of my pubic bone than anywhere else and am very worried about that.  I hope I can get some sleep tonight and it doesnt appear tomorrow as I would rather have the weekend to cry/test etc in private.

ttfn you lot. Hang in there!

xxxxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Maroon  Early testing is such bad news. It messes with your head. Thats why I have tried so
                hard to hold on until test date tomo. Please dont give up hope Hon its early yet and
                loads of people get a BFN when they test early only to get a BFP afterwards.
                Wishing you so much luck for a MASSIVE BFP


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sonia* ~ much love to you hun....so sorry to see your news. Be really kind to yourself....many hugs 

*Liz* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news too.....take care 

*Maroon* ~ aw ((((hugs)))) You're too early......not long to go.

*Twinbutterfly* ~ how are you doing? I think the nurse is probably being cautious hun......when do you test again?

*Sajah* ~ welcome to the thread.....hope work went ok for you  

*Xmaspud* ~ welcome....what a great name 

*Edenbliss* ~ tx is treatment so you are in the right place. What day do you test hun?

*Max* ~ hi, welcome to you too 
*
Poseyplum* ~ wow, testing on your birthday....hope you get the best pressie hun  

*24 testers*......pleeeease try and hold out as long as you can. Step away from the pee sticks!!

*Lynda* ~ huge luck for tomorrow   Here'e the link to the poll if anyone else wants to have a look 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Cyann and Kes* ~ much luck to you both too  

*Francine* ~ good luck with your IUI tomorrrow....hope to see you here after 

*Amanda* ~ glad you posted hun (any more lurkers out there, come and join us ) Congratulations to you and DH....really fab news 

*Mills* ~ thats great that you have some confirmation now.....congratulations 

Hi to everyone.....much love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Cheech/Amanda

Welcome and wishing you loads of


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Lindalou

Good luck for tomorrow. What time are you testing?



Amanda

xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

DH away at mo back about 5 so might wait for him. Dont even have test at home so couldnt do first wee anyway unless I go to chemist in pj's with legs crossed.


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you FF girls   you are fab! I am already feeling better, and now know how stupid I was to test 12 days post EC with a Cheap test in the evening! 

xxxMaroon


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lyndalou - you could wee and store it (somebody else suggested that to me) - one option anyway! At least that way it would be the highest concentrate of wee!! Lovely topic - hey? 
  to you anyway
Tiny


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

lyndalou

don't knock it - going to supermarket first thing to buy HPT in your PJs is very liberating!!!!

I did it a couple of years ago- pink bottoms and a flowery top!!! probably wouldn't have been too bad but it was cold and I had no bra on!!     (you can picture it without further details!)

Can't wait for tomorrows results.

The weekend is looking busy too with all these 24th testers testing early  
(like I can talk!!)

Off to sleep now. 

Amanda


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Is anyone else testing on 25th, i feel quite left out now    
x


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

max... said:


> hiya caroline
> 
> i am testing day after you cos that is my scheduled day off work chick~
> 
> ...


Hiya Max

Yeah im doing ok, going slightly stir crazy now though  God only knows how you're managing to last another day 

Im getting a few on/of niggles and thats all really. If i do too much i go dizzy, but im a dizzy madam anyway!!  Not long to go now!!!!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning girls, congratualtions to you all on your   congratulations.

Girls, this is going to be a long one, here goes....

Am 14dpc, 11dpt, did a test this mornign and it was negative i honeslty cant begin to tell you how i am feeling, am trying so hard to not cry sitting at my desk typing this but its going to be hard.  DH is now in Ireland so i really dont wnat to call him and ruin his weekend, i cant call family as we have kept this a secret as we worry them too much and was hoping for a positive to give them good news.  The girls here at work are talking away to me and being their usual crude and silly selves, whereas normally i would be joining in and am putting on such a front, its so hard.

Obviously will do another test Monday but i just know that it will be the same result as today, AF is 100% on its way, all my signs are there, more so than ever and surely if the result was a positive it would have shown as my embies would have implanted by now??

I just need my DH so much, god the tears are flowing now, he has only been gone a couple of hours and i badly want him home.  

Got to go to the loos now as cant contol myself, speak soon

Kelly x


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Kelly
I really don't know what to say. You are still early aren't you - I thought your test day was Monday.

It must be so hard at work - can you not make excuses and leave. Get some fresh air and call DH. I know he is away this WE but I'm sure he would hate to think of you alone like this.

Tears are rolling down my face thinking of you feeling all alone- we are here if you want to talk.

Huge hug to you. xxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Cheech, my test day is Monday but just feel that its over now as my embies would have implanted by now, obvioulsy will still test then but just know the outcome already.

I really cant call him as i know he will be on next flight home and i dont wnat him to do that, he deserves this weekend so much as he has been so stressful and busy at work, i will be ok once home, just need some home comforts at the mo.  

Thank you hon, means alot   

Kelly xx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all

Mills - Congratulations on your BFP chick - wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Well done you.

Kelly chick.....Please dont despair....You arent at official test date yet, your AF hasnt arrived so you still have a good chance of a BFP chicky. Listen, lots of women have very feint lines even on official test day so it could jkust be that your HCG levelks arent high enough to be picked up yet. Please try to stay positive babe.....I wish I was there to give you a big hug.

Maroon - Look babe if you are going to test early, make sure you use an early response or clear blue...The cheapy ones just arent sensitive enough to pick upo the HCG. Your BFP could still well be on the cards.

Lynda - Any news chick, Im sending lots of BFP vibes over to you on your test day. Ill look out for you on the news in Tescos with your PJs on babe. lol

Well the news on us - I tested this morning (with an early response HPT) and got a lovely BFP. Wahooooooooooo. Im not really surprised as Ive felt sure it had worked from Sunday....I cant explain it but I just knew. Of course when the OHSS got worse, it kind of confirmed it a bit really. The doctor did a teste at the clinic yesterday when I was there and he said I had a BFP but was still a tiny bit concerned that it could just be HCG but he was 99% sure it wasnt...So you can see why i just couldnt wait until Monday to test.

Feeling a bit better today and tummy ache certainly isnt quite as bad. 

DH keeps walking around saying, I cant believe, it, it's just not sinking in.

I have called the clinic and they have told me off for testing early and advised that I have still got to test again on Monday and if all is well they will bok me in for a scan 2 weeks later...wahooooooo. Im gonna test every morning until then though as I want to see that line getting darker and darker....

Love to you all

Kes
XX


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

WKelly!!!!  Why dont you see if you can take a half day today form your work?? Dont be so sad - you tested FAR TOO EARLY!! One of my friends who was pg naturally didnt even get a BFP on the day her AF was due it was a day later until she saw the lines. The AF feelings you have are what everyone seems to be getting. Its not over until the clinic tell you so!
Lost of positive vibes to you       

Take care of yourself!

PoseyPlum
xxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you girls for your positive replies, just easier said than done at the moment.  I just think that if i had a positive it would have shown up as all you other girls that are due on the 24 are showing BFP, so why arent I.

God how depressing do i sound, annoying myself now!!!!

Really wish i could take 1/2 day but short staffed and probably am better here otherwise will just go home and cry and eat and watch true stories on sky and feel even more suicidal   !!

Kelly xx


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

Appy said:


> Is anyone else testing on 25th, i feel quite left out now
> x


Hi your not on your own i test 2 on the 25th got AF pains tho had them really bad last night very unpset today convinsed its failed (ivf) this is my 4th attempt feel desperate now. I did a test last monday a week in to my 2ww got a BPN (too early) just had to do it tho naughty me. How a you feeling have you had ivf
JLW X


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

WKelly said:


> Thank you girls for your positive replies, just easier said than done at the moment. I just think that if i had a positive it would have shown up as all you other girls that are due on the 24 are showing BFP, so why arent I.
> 
> God how depressing do i sound, annoying myself now!!!!
> 
> ...


Kelly sorry to hear how you feel you have tested early tho but i cannot talk i did same im not due to test until tue and i did on monday just gone felt desperate as this is my 4th ivf attempt drivin me mental now. Just dont get 2 down there is still some hope just hold off testing now till monday. Sending you lots of good luck, hope you feel betta soon 
JLW XXXX


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks JLW, you hold off testing too, like you say there is still hope for us   .

Kelly x


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi girlies...

Firstly HUGE congratulations to Kes and Miss Mills, fantastic news.

Kes, was it the tummy ache that made you so sure? is this an effect of OHSS?

JLW - Great to know you're a fellow 25th!! Ive had ICSI, this is my first go.... so im really not sure what to expect! Ive never been pregnant so i haven't got a clue what sort of symp to look out for.

I had shooting twinges yesterday on/off all day but today they're gone....im hoping that they were nestling in there!!! God only knows!!

Have you been ok??

Kelly...sending you lots of hugs, try and stay positive, i know its really really hard chick, thinking about you....


Hi to all
x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi:

Kes:     , when was your ec day?

Kelly:  we are in the same thing dear, just that my EC was on 8th and ET on 11th!

Lyndalou: where are you? hopefully celebrating!


xxxMaroon


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Maroon and Appy, thank you for the cuddle, boy do i need it, have just lost it again and been in the ladies for the last 10 mins, just cant stop crying my AF pains are increasing by the minute, actually feel sick now and badly need DH, never thought i would miss him this much  

Hope everyone else is and all you 24th testers , dont test till the monday!!!!

Kelly xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just read todays update messages. Big Congrats to those with   

Kelly - Just read your day and  I really feel for you, I have just driven home from work in tears     Now can't breathe, face is all red and I have a headache as I am absolutely convinced my AF is on way - had very slight light bleeding at work and proper AF pains. Nothing more showing but proper low abdominal cramping pains and twinges in my legs - all of which are normal symptoms for me.  Is there still any hope? I don't think so, I am so upset, I don't honestly know how people keep going through this, this is our first time and I am an emotional wreck.  I am going to test tomorrow and see what it says, I think by then full AF will have probably arrived, I really do even though it earlier than ever. 

I really thought it might be positive as boobs started hurting 2 days ago. 

I am so fed up. 

  to everyone who needs one, including me!

Does anybody really think this could still be positive?  Kelly - you did test early so might not have shown, you read such stories on here that you never know.  Take care of yourself, what are you intending to do over the weekend with your DH away? 

Tiny


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Tiny,

hang on  !

I to have the AF feeling and am convinced it failed 

Hope for the best for all of us!

Maroon


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Maroon, difficult to feel positive with these feelings isn't it?  Will try but really convinced it has failed. Thanks
Tiny


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiny

Could very well still be positive. Often you get a smallish AF around the same time as it would be normally due. Implantation bleeding can take place later than you would think. If the blood stays brownish/pink then this is not a bad sign - if it goes full on red then not so good. Try to keep your chin up as stress hormones not good for any little embies that are snuggling in there.        IT COULD ALL VERY GOOD SIGNS!!

posey
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Posey
Aches moved more to legs now no more AF bleeding yet but really really feels imminent.  Thanks, just resting now as feel really tired with emotion of it all. DP on route home so probably more tears shortly! 
It is good to come on here though for support. 
Tiny


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi everyone

Bit of an update here

We went to the clinic today all smug and feeling v pleased with our BFP.
When we arrived we were put into a side room and told that the consultant wanted to talk to us about DHs screening (he had extra screening as h is a donor).
Turns out he is a carrier for cystic fibrosis. There is a 25% chance that I am too. If we are both carriers then there is a 25% chance that the baby will have cystic fibrosis.
V V sad

I know the odds are in our favour but we never seem to win at the odds game (ectopics, mc x 4 etc)
What worried me so much was how serious everyone was - the consultant spent ages on the phone speaking to the genetic screening people to arrange quick testing.

As we walked into the house the screening dr called to arrange an appointment for Wed for counselling and testing. They think the result will take 2 to 4 weeks but will try to rush them through. (see what I mean about everyone being v serious and seeming to think the worst!)

Anyway - the joy of a BFP has been taken away for a few weeks - just  v scared now. Feel like screaming thsat life is not fair but I know we are lucky to have had our day of BFP!

Sorry to put a downer on things - just needed to talk.   

Speak soon and love to you all

Amanda


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww Amanda!

It just isn't over with a BFP, there is always something to worry about all the way through! 
I send you   and please be  , the result may very easily come out good...it is better to be sure!

Hugs from Maroon


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Maroon

Trying to be positive - really really feeling like a glass of wine but that won't do much good!!

Amanda


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

hi amanda

i haven't been on this site for 2 weeks, since my BFP i moved across to be with the frantic ladies waiting for their first scan but i just had to reply to your post.

I also carry the dominant gene for CF and even though the donor has been screened there is always a slight chance that the baby may have it. It is deeply scary but i think so worth the risk in the long run.

I am so sorry that this has come up suddenly for both of you and at such a joyful time but HANG IN THERE! it does not mean it will all be doom and gloom.... make them explain everthing to you and fight to get yourself a good specialist as there are lots of different degree in CF

fingers crossed for you

good luck

xxxxx kara


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Kara
Thanks so much for your reply. Nice to hear from someone who knows the human side of it rather than just quoting statistics that are scary!!
I suppose I have to be glad that I have an appointment so quickly. Hope to know results in a few weeks and can start enjoting being pg!

Good luck with your PG and congrats on your BFP.

Amanda
xx


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

honestly i think that the only way to do it, is NOT let them blind you with science!! xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi ladies Did test today and got a bfn. Feeling so down. Cant stop crying. Thought it wouldn't effect us
            as much this time but feel like i'v been hit with a brick. Think because due af 4 days ago and to 
            have made it to test date this time we started to think that this might just be the one. Does it
            ever get easier? Hope you ladies are ok and thank you for all your support over the last 2 
            weeks. x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lyndalou
So sorry.  I think I will be joining you tomorrow when we test as I am convinced because of symptoms today (see earlier post) we will be getting a  . I have cried loads already and that is without confirmation, this is our first time and I have no idea how I will go through this again.  
Take care of yourself. 

Tiny


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Kelly how are you feeling this morning. I have been thinking about you as we test on the same day and I am praying for positive results. Hope your pains have gone.

I was in a meeting yesterday for the whole day and had AF pains on and off all day.  They got worse in the evening and were probably 3 out of ten this morning and have now gone. I felt a tiny bit nauseous earlier on but can't rely on that as it could be the cyclogest....I need some HELP


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

I need some help from you all as I am thinking of testing today. Would that be so bad?  My test date is Monday, which is 14 days after 3day embryo transfer. I normally have 2 day old embryos so I would normally have been testing Sunday. EC for 2 weeks ago yesterday Confused yet  ...I am !!!! 

Anyway, my period was due Thursday normally but Friday with my experience of ivf (4th go!!) and there is no sign of it. But getting pains on a scale of 1 to 10 around the 1 or 2 mark. Sometimes I have absolultely no pain at all. Nothing. Goodness knows what it going on but I am spending a lot of time praying out loud, which I hope isn't sacralilgious as I am not very religious, and going "please please please please work"!!!!!

Not nice is it?  I turned 40 in the summer and I don't expect that my eggs are that good quality. I got 6 from only 4 follicles that were of a good enough size. 5 ferlilized and 3 were tip top to go back in. But, and it is a very big but, 40 year old eggs are not that good! Fingers crossed. legs crossed!

Have a nice day everyone. What ever happens, this particular strain of madness will be over in the next couple of days to be replaced with a very different one. Mixtures of fear, joy, sadness, hope etc etc to follow.

take care and hang in there girls.
lots of love

babycatxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi eveyone..

Lynda chick - Im so so  sorry for your BFN - I know i cant really say anything at the momet to ease your pain but my thoughts are with you and DH darling. Hopefully in time you will get through this a see your way forward..Have you spoke to your clinic yetIf so what have they said about AF not arriving yet??

Amanda - Well what a rollercoaster of emotions you are going through babe......Im so sorry you have this worry over your heads at what should be such an exciting time...But try to be positive about it...The chances are still quite low babe arent they so Im sure it will be all good news for you......I will certaanly be keeping everything crossed for you.

Appy - Well It wasnt so much the OHSS that made me think it had worked. Last weekend I was soooooo convinced it would fail it....I wasnt upset but resigned to the fact..Af pains were really really bad. then on Sunday night I flashed my Dollies at DH and he confirmed that they had def grom and had got a bit veiny...Well I started to feel a bit diferent about it all then and had an inkling that our embies were snuggling in....Then on Monday Morning I woke up with a very strange rash all over my neck....Hmmmmmmm. AF pains had eased off loads by that time but were still there a bit...then on Wednesday when my OHSS flared up, I knew for sure as I have a friend who had exactly the same when she had a BFP. Now this isnt saying that everyone is the same though...When i had IVF last time, all I had was really bad AF pains right up until my test date and no other symptoms and I still got a BFP so please dont read anything into my story chick as everyone is different.

Kelly - How are you feeling today sweetie. Dont forget - it isnt over until the fat lady sings so you still could be pg chick. 

Maroon - if you read my reply to Appy you will see that I felt exactly the same as you on my last tx and went on to a BFP. In fact I was that depressed that i went to bed for 2 days before tested - This is all mindblowing isnt it but I still think you will get your BFP darling so hang on in there. 

babycat - I know everyone warns you about testing early and there is a chance that you will get a false reading. You mae get a false negative reading but you wont get a false positive so just bear that in mind ok? Im referring back to last tx again and im sorry but I tested exactly 14 days after EC (which is why i did the same this time) I got BFPs both times. If it as me, I would test but I cant tell you what to do. the only thing i will say is that if you are testing early it is better to test with your first wee of the day as its far more concentrated. It might be worth waiting until tomorrow morning chick. Anyway good luck whatever you decide...Oh and other thing lady..dont knock our 40 years old eggs - Mine have proved they are just as good as anyone elses and so will yours be madam. if they were cr%p you wouldnt have got this far eh so keep your pecker up and here's to a BFP

Lots of love to everyone

Kes
XX


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello there

Very best of luck to all the Sept 24th/25th testers.  I hope that you all get big blue positive lines on your tests.  

Babycat - my test date is 24th which is 15 days after my EC so I think if you test today that would work out the same as my actual test date - my clinic tests early for some reason!  BUT - if you can possibly bare it you should wait until you can get official confirmation.

How many days after EC is everyone else testing on the 24th? - I think it varies quite a lot from clinic to clinic.  

LOTS AND LOTS OF POSITIVIVE VIBES TO ALL 

            

POSEY PLUM
XXXX  XXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
What a weekend! Lots happening. Best of luck to those still to test.   

Well we are now 99.9% sure we have a  . Lots of tears today.    See earlier post re symptoms from yesterday, this morning woke early and tested,  red blood (sorry if TMI) though so think this is def AF. Not full AF yet but did 2 tests and neither showed anything, I know it is still 2 days before clinic said to test but I think an early test would have picked something up, only time now before full AF. We are convinced it is negative, we can't hope anymore as I need to come to terms with it and try and move on - the emotion is so draining isn't it.  I had allowed myself to hope it might work as boobs had got sore and stuff but seems it isn't to be. We are gutted (what I am finding so hard is that my 2 younger sisters are both pregnant with first babies and I really thought I might be able to join them, we can't even speak about it - well I can't without being emotional wreck!).  
Sympathies to all those sharing this and   to all those still hanging in there or yet to test. 
Tiny


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Kes,
Thanks for your lovely message!  Funny being 40ish isn't it?  I can remember my 30th so clearly.....I completely ignore the statistics on 40+ doing ICSI as I could be one of the lucky ones and I don't want to worry about anything else. Three of my girlfriends have got pregnant at 40,42 and 45 naturally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now have 1 sore boob/nipple! Makes me laugh really as now I won't be testing until tomorrow morning as I have already had 2 litres of water this morning and I think it really would dilute me pee too much. And....I don't want a false negative. I would rather test tomorrow morning and get a neg or a pos!

I feel the need for cholocate and pizza today...a good pig out is good for the soul!

take care

love babycat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Posy Plum (great name!!)

I am going to wait until tomorrow which is 14 days past ET and 17 days past EC. I have drunk so much decaf tea and water this morning that I think my pee would be really diluted. I would rather have a proper result tomorrow morning if my body lasts that long!

Best of luck to you as well. Are you testing tomorrow and waiting until Monday?

lots of love

baby cat


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello

Mind if I join you?

I am doing my second round of SP IVF.  I am booked in for EC on Monday as I had a scan yesterday showing 5 mature follies.  That's the same as my first round so am quite pleased with that. I am doing SP as I apparently have low ovarian reserves  

Sorry Lyndalou and Tiny21 - it is so devastating getting a BFN, I think it actually gets harder rather than easier.  Wishing you lots of luck for your future treatments.

Good luck Babycat and Posey Plum for test day.  Try to hold out if you can, doing early tests just confuses the issue, especially if you get a BFN.

I am sure I will get to know everyone else as I go along.

I could really do with some advice - can anyone help me?    I am having what feel like ovulation pains today.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I did one of my buserelin injections 15 minutes late so am really scared I am ovulating early because of it.  Feeling very anxious, could do with some reassurance.

Good luck to everyone, I am hoping for a wave of BFPs, including me  

Love 
Lainey x


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Tiny - Oh Im so sorry chick - you must be devasated and yes it is so exhausting so give yourself time to grieve and get your strength back. Sending huge hugs your way...remember though - they arent shattered dreams...just delayed ones. You will get your BFP sweetie - just keep the faith!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Babycat - Very wise chick...I always err on the side of caution with tests and use the first mornings wee - always have done. I really think you will get a BFP though babe....And re the 40+ thing....you will be one of the lucky ones.

Love the one sore boob and nip symptom and honey....enjoy the pizza and chocolate...

Posy - My test date was supposed to be 17 days past EC - whatever...as if i was going to last that long!!!!! Last time it was 15 but I tested on day 14. Are you def going to wait until 24th chick or are you slipping a sneaky one in tomorrow Either way.......lots of best wishes and hugs for a BFP xxx

Kes
XX


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Lainey

Welcome sweetie Im sure you will get lots of support and info from this thread. 

First of all well done chick on your 5 follies. Thats great news for a SP isnt it. I know that because I have just gone through one as Im not a very good responder to stimming. I managed 4 eggs and 2 fertilised...I managed to get an unnofficial BFP yesterday but Im not supposed to be testing until Monday (naughty girl). Thing is i just knew it had worked which is why i tested early.

Dont worry yourself about your ovary pain babe - your buserilin hasnt got to be on the dot I was told so i doubt you are ovulating. I reckon its your follies having a last minute growth spurt....hey I worried in the last couple of days before EC that i wasnt getting any pains - It really messes with your head doesnt it chick...Good luck for Monday babe....This means you are doing your 'biggie' tonight doesnt it...oooooerrrrrrrrrr.

Kes
XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lynda ~ i'm really so sorry hun 

Kelly ~ hope you are doing ok hun....you are early though, even if your embies have implanted your levels won't have had time to rise. And honestly just because other people test early and get Bfps it really doesn't mean a thing because everyone is different so fingers crossed for Mon 

Tiny ~ big (((hugs))) coming your way too  Good luck for tomorrow (or Monday), i'm so hoping it turns around for you  

Hi Lainey-lou ~ good luck for EC on Monday 

Amanda ~ hope everything works out for you....good luck for Weds and i hope they can give you some answers soon.

Kes ~ congratulations 

Much love to everyone on here and all the luck in the world for the next few days       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Kes for the super speedy response and   on the "unofficial" BFP.  See, I have only been on here 5 minutes and there has been a BFP already    It gives me real hope to hear of a SP success.  It is bizarre isn't it, I am supposed to have low egg reserves and yet I have more follies than you had, how does that work?  I was told, with my dodgy eggs, I would be lucky to get 2-3 so 5 was a real result last time.  It is just a minefield isn't it, I don't think they have all the answers, it is so frustrating.  I am sending you some    and   .

I have to do my last injection at 10pm tonight and I am going to a party so I will be shooting up in the toilet!  Let's hope the police don't get involved  

Thanks to LizzyB too for the welcome.  I feel right at home already, I am just going to go and get my slippers. 

Love

Lainey x


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi again

Hello Lainey Loo - best of luck for your continuing tx      You wont be ovulating dont worry its just twinges with everything going on down there at the moment

Lyndalou/tiny - still hoping for you both    

Babycat - good luck tomorrow      I am thinking I will test tomorrow now seeing as this thread are all early testers and I will feel left out otherwise!  I am unsure if too early tho as that will be 14 days since EC and 12 days since ET.  Will HCG defo be out of my body by now?  Took tigger 8th Sept.  Think it shoud be but there is always chance it wont...

Maroon -    

Kes -    

Posey
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Kes (and big Congrats!), Lainey and Lizzy for your kind words. It is so hard isn't it to get a BFN even if symptoms are telling you so.  I just want to go back and have another go straight away but I don't think we will be able to  and will probably have to miss a month and that feels so long away at the moment.  We are moving clinics - from the one we used privately to our NHS one and still need to have our protocol planning appointment.  Oh it is horrible.  
Have a good weekend all (or at least chill out a little)
Thanks for your support, Tiny.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Posey, I think you posted while I was posting!
Tiny


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi - can I join you ladies in waiting please, my test date is 29th so next Saturday.  

Cyber hugs to Tiny and Lyndalou and sorry you didn't get positive results.  

I've been pg twice (once by IUI and another by ICSI) but have sadly m/c'd both times. 

Can I see what you guys think about implantation bleeding.....I had spot bleeding each of the 2 times I've been pg but this time round I haven't had anything and I'm on day 10 tomorrow so would have thought it would be here by now if it was coming.  What do you think about implantation bleeding - is it more common with tx than nat pg and if it happened to me twice before should it always happen  I'm finding it really hard to stay positive when I know my body responded differently last time.

Re the questions about testing early - I really wouldn't as everyone is different and a wrong result would be heartbreaking - think that you have come this far, 1 or even 2 days will be worth it and reward yourself each day with a treat.  I like the choc and pizza idea... 
Congrats to Kes and on their BFP - hope the vibe rubs off on everyone else on this thread! x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Louise
Thank you.  I can't offer any opinion on the bleeding but send you   
Tiny


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies


        Im no officially on my 3ww as my Hospital tell me to test after 3 weeks.....!!!! 

        I had my 4th IUI yesterday,it was abit pain full this time.but on my others I felt sore later in the day....! but had any feelings this time.Im trying not to think about it,as each time its failed iv'e said to DH that I won't get upset..
But I do   

      Wishing you all goodluck

    Takecare 

  Francine xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Posey

14 days past EC is the minimum time for you to test and the injection will be out of your system. Best of luck. I want to test on Sunday rather than Monday as if it is bad news I can curl up on the sofa all day and take it easy.

Best of luck

babycat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

GOODLUCK BABYCAT............  


    Francine xx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

To all the girls testing tomorow:

I wish you all  -s!

xxx Maroon


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Just wanted to let you girls know that I tested on Saturday morning and got a  . Can't believe it - just feel very lucky indeed although I know it's such early days. Me and DH still in shock! 
Thanks for all your support over the last two weeks - it would have been very hard without your words and advice. Fingers crossed for everyone testing over the next few days and to everyone still waiting to test.

Cyann


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Tiny and Linda:   I am with you girls!

Cyann:  !

Posey, babycat, Kelly:    !


xxx
Maroon


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats Cyann - hope you don't mind but can I ask if you got any implantation bleeding?? (I'm getting obsessed about this now!)

Maroon/Babycat - good luck for your test today/tomorrow, hope one of you have seen 2 lines by now!

Francine - I haven't heard of testing after 3wks before, they are cruel making you wait an extra week! 

Louise x


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Louise,

I haven't had any implantation bleeding yet. I mainly got sort of stretching pains when I moved from getting off the sofa or out of bed. I also got AF pains which worried me a bit. But I know implantation bleeding is really really common so try not to worry - as long as its light I think its fine. My sister had a normal period when she got pregnant it wasn't until she started throwing up that she realised she was pg!!!!!!! So you never know until you test. I reckon I didn't have implantation bleeding because there probably is just enough lining there to keep the poor embies in place. I had a major op last year on my womb - they took out 5 large fibroids and I thought my uterus had had it! But so far so good. When do you test?

Cyann


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thankds Cyann - I test next Sat and should have had spot bleeding by now if my last two BFP's are anything to go by (both resulted in m/c though).  Wow a major op on the womb last year - that's amazing and now you are pg - all this fertility treatment really does work doesn't it!  Keep your feet up now and get DH to do everything for you!


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Louise!

I wish you good luck with this cycle  !

I did not have implantation bleed last cycle though I got a BFP (foll. by an early miscarriage ), so the bleed is not always a case.

I test tomorow    

Posey, Kelly and babycat...   !

Maroon


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Maroon - sorry you also had an early m/c.  Hopefully this time will be the one that sticks around x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly - just wondering if you had any news, you have been quiet since your awful day on Friday. Let us know if you can, hope there was some positive news? 
Thinking of you
Tiny.


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

To all testing next week and those with longer to go

Posey
xxxx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Morning ladies

Cyann - WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BFP BFP BFP

I said oops upside yer head i said ooops upside yer head....... - Well done honey...You must be on 

Welcome Louise babe - heres hoping for a lovely BFP for you.... Just for the record, I havent had any implantation bleeding at all chick. I really dont think this is set in stone so dont read anything into it babe. the main thing is that your AF is at bay and hopefully will be for the next few months.

Tiny - How are you feeling babe. You are soooo like me. I want things to happen NOW, but it will all come around so quickly, just you wait and see babe. And in the meantime, you make sure that you use this time to spoil yourself something rotten ok - you deserve it.

Lynda - How are you today chick??

Kelly - How are things your end babe.

Maroon and Babycat - have you tested yet? ooooooh come on you BFPs

I tested again this morning and flippin eck...the pg line appeared before the test line...Its really dark as well so it really is beginning to sink in. Cant wait to call the clinic tomorrow and get our scan booked in...ooooooh another 2ww eh??

Love to eveyone

Kes
XX


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Gosh!  It is busy on here, I can't keep up.

Congrats Kes, glad to see the line is good and strong.

Louise - I have been pregnant three times - twice resulting in m/c, once resulting in DD, who is four - and I have NEVER had implantation bleed so make of that what you will!!  Try not to worry, each pregnancy is different.  When I got pregnant with DD I didn't have any symptoms atall, except for what I thought was PMT and AF pains!  Imagine my shock when I found out I was pregnant. Good luck to you, I hope you get the result you are looking for.

Cyann - congratulations on the BFP.  You must be thrilled.

Posey Plum and babycat - good luck.  The excruciating 2ww is nearly over.

I am not looking forward to EC tomorrow, then the torturous wait to see if they have fertilised, then another wait to see if they divide, etc, etc.........  so much waiting, it could drive you  

Lainey x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Lots going on on here, I need to do some work, must stop checking! 
Kes - brill news for you.  Feeling better today thank you, AF still not come on fully but that is normal for me, very upset tummy at 6am this morning so not great start to day.  It is strange, said to DP this morning having the 2ww over is such a relief - even though we are gutted about result it made me realise how tense I have been on the wait.  Then I feel bad about feeling relieved - it isn't relief from result just relief from the not knowing which just screws you up.  We are looking forward, not to say I won't have more down moments, I am sure I will, told family yesterday, as they didn't know we were having treatment (they knew imminent but not exact as we didn't want them to know) and that was hard. It really helps knowing that you are not alone though and seeing positive results keeps your hopes up. 
      to all those still to test. 
       to those us having to try again. 
Tiny


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont know whether to test today!!     Trigger was 8th sept, EC was 10th and ET was 12th - my test date is tomorrow - do you think I would get a credible result today?  One of you said 14 days after EC - that would be 14 days today - not sure what to do.... 

Posey
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Posey
Personally I would, reading on here most people who get a BFP see a faint line early, but ideally you do it first thing for the highest concentration so that might dilute any result. I tested yesterday to get BFN - no line at all, I am retesting tomorrow on my official day to give the clinic that result just to check but know the outcome now.  
Good luck!   
Tiny


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi girls hope you are all well.  Just a note to say i am due to test on Tuesday but been naughty and tested last night at 6pm with a digital clear blue got a   hard to take in did another this morning got another   me and DH over the moon just hard to take in at the moment as it isnt our official testing date i will keep you posted.  Sendin loads and loads a good lucks  to you lot testing the next couple of days 

JLW XXXXX


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

              Saila- how are you getting on hun,when is your test date?

              Kes- Congratulations on your BFP.... take it easy & put your feet up...!!! 

            Maroon- Goodluck for testing on Monday,will have my fingers crossed for you. 

            Well not much to report from me,had Basting on Friday haven't had much in the way of aches & pains...
            On the last 3 IUIs I had abit of  tummy cramps in the 1st couple of days.....


            Goodluck to all you ladies testing this week..!

          Take care 
    
          Francine xx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi there!

JLW:    !

Posey: i would recomend to test tomorow since it will be 14 days after EC and it is not so far away! 

franyyt: thanks babe, i REALY DESPERATELY NEED IT! good luck to you too !

Tiny: how are you babe? Glad you feel released somehow  !

Kes: thanks! You must be  , good luck with your pregnancy!

Lainey: good luck with your EC  take it easy!

Kelly, babycat: where are you girls?    

I went to the hairdresser today as I did not want to look miserable  (apart from eventually feeling that way  ) tomorow, in any case I wanted to at least have my hair in shape!

I feel so normal, nothing to report, just in the morning the feeling of AF in the abdomen  (typical). My (.)(.) look as usually, they have come down somehow, exept one being more veiny ! I feel it did not work , Otherwise I should be feeling somehow different, anyhow! I need to be    
anyway so I keep trying!

xxx Maroon


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations JLW!!! Did you test 14DPC? or was it early....

The suspense is killing me now!! Im holding out for Tuesday, but its driving me absolutely mad!!! All my symptoms now seem to have vanished!

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats on your BFP JLW.  You must be thrilled to bits!

poseyplum - if you can, hold off testing until tomorrow so that your wee is more concentrated to give an accurate result - good luck!

Thanks Lainey and hope EC goes well and those little blitters fertilise.

Back to work tomorrow by which time some of you will know your resutls....fingers crossed for you all.

Louise x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi!

appy: me too, all the symptoms vanished these 4 days!    

To all of us:

                     ^BFP                

Maroon


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

hi Maroon

glad to know im not on my own! Have you done a sneeky test yet? When you had 1st go did you have similar symptoms or lack of symptoms?

x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Appy!

Last time I also had no symtoms toward the end of the 2ww (I did not test early), I had a BFP on official test day (HCG 12, but HCG levels decreased after 3 days and it ended up soon! 

This time I did a sneaky test and that is driving me crazy cause it came up negative   10 days after transfer, it was a very cheap test though! I hope and I pray it was a false result    !

Did you test early or Wed is the first one?

Maroon


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya Maroon,

im trying to be really good and ive not tested yet. Pregnancy tests are a bad omen for me, so it's been an easy choice!! Although im bursting to know! I go in on Tues am at 8, but i have to wait til 4 to get the results!!!!!

I'm sure your 1st test was too early. At least your getting similar symp, which is a good sign!

  Fingeres crossed for a BFP!!!!


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2007)

Appy said:


> Congratulations JLW!!! Did you test 14DPC? or was it early....
> 
> The suspense is killing me now!! Im holding out for Tuesday, but its driving me absolutely mad!!! All my symptoms now seem to have vanished!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok


Hi It was day 12 and 13 we tested and our official date is tuesday. This is our 4th go of ivf and i have never felt like this on the last three attempts so fingers crossed this is the one. If it was me i would do a test but it is worth the wait till tuesday.  let us know how you get on and lots of good luck.
JLW XX


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh dear I tested this morning and it is negative. I now have some old, brown discharge/blood and have tested negative again this evening. Really strange as I had my sore nipple yesterday and lots of sick feelings like last cycle   

We had a good cuddle in bed this morning and have decided to go for the FET in 1 month   . We have 2 frosties and that is the last of my eggs. If that one doesn't work then it is donor eggs for us at the Ceram clinic in Spain. I cannot see how at 40 plus another fresh cycle is going to give us any hope when the last 4 in less than 1 year has given us only 1 pregnancy with a m/mc at 6 weeks.

I will test in the morning but we all know this one has failed. 

I cannot thank you all enough for being so supportive and fun in my 2 WW. You have helped me enormously and I will be back for my last cycle in exactly 1 month. Hope not to see too many of you here!!!

Thank you again. By the way I am not very upset. I did prepare myself for this by not imagining too much the past few days. The AF type symptoms were not normal ones. I did not think my period was iminent but I did not allow myself to get too excited either. My DF has been utterly fantastic and he is pretty cut up that it hasnt worked. He was 100% convinced this has worked. 

I will update my diary though as I want to double check my symptoms for next time.

Take care everyone.....miss you already 

babycat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Babycat:   I am sorry for your result hun! I wish you all the best for your FET to come!

xxx maroon


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Babycat* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news 

*Tiny* ~ sending hugs your way 

*Kelly* ~ thinking of you too and hoping you're ok 
*
Hey Lainey* ~ how was your party........hope you had a good one 

*Posey* ~ you've been led astray....did you resist testing today? Happy Birthday and loads of luck for tomorrow 

*Appy* ~ thats not unusual for symptoms to disappear like that......everything crossed for you 
*
Louise* ~ welcome to the thread hun. Don't worry about not having any bleeding....even if you've had it before it can be different every time. Loads of luck  

*Francine* ~ welcome to you too....omg you've got a long wait!! What day will you test hun?

*Keepinghope* ~ hope you got good news today  

*Cyann* ~ many congratulations....really fab news 

*JLW* ~ congratulations to you too 

          
          
          
          
          
          
          

For the 24th Testers!!!!! Much luck to you all for tomorrow!

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzyb

Hope you dont mind me popping onto this thread, do you know if its ok to keep suprecur in fridge, pharmacist at caru said it was ok, only i got family comming to stay next weekend so i will have to hide then in  a different compartment in my fridge.

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hide it in something


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words.  I hope I have included you below, if not really sorry, have tried to, will keep checking on here to see the outstanding results   and hope to be back soon. 

Take care Babycat and hope to see you back here in a month as well - we hope to try straight away again. 
Thank you Lizzy.
Maroon, Posey, Appy, Louise, Francine, keepinghope - Best of luck for when you test.     
Kes, JLW, Cyann     - enjoy and take care
Kelly - let us know how things are. Sending you   
Tiny
    to all and us BFN for the future.


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi ladies....

Eden - oooooooh you naughty naughty naughty girl you...testing early. Nah not really, I tested 3 days early too. My official test was today but I tested and got a BFP on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and ...yes...you guessed it again today. 

Maroon - Hi chick, have you tested yet? 

Babycat - How are things with you tday honey?

Tiny - Just want to so, all the very best and lots and lots of luck for your future tx babe. Big hug to you.

Well as i said to Eden, today o got my official BFP and have a scan booked in for 8th octover at 11am. Oh drat, another 2WW.


Lots of love and Babydust to everyone thats waiting to test .

Kes
XX


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

We got a BFP today!!!  Cant quite believe it.

Posey
xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations to Posey Plum.  I am really pleased for you.

Babycat - sorry to hear about your BFN.  What a bummer!!  Sending you a  

Eden - naughty, naughty!  I didn't even get to test day last time so I can only imagine how hard it is not to test early.  I don't know how many people get a BFP if they test early, I suppose if you get the result you want it can't be bad.  Good luck.

Good luck to Appy and Maroon x

My party was good thanks Lizzy.  Managed to do my injection in the toilet without being caught  

I had my EC today, got 4 eggs.  Quite pleased as I thought I may have ovulated already.  On SP so that's not bad.  Need to call clinic tomorrow to see if any have fertilised.  Fingers crossed.

Love and luck to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

I just went back from the clinic!   the result is in between  ! The doc said to wait another week and test again ...I honestly doubt but lets see    

Posey:      I am very happy for you! This must be your happiest birthday ever, oh and  once more:  

xxx Maroon


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

What a great birthday present Posy!! Congrats hun      


Maroon hope yours turns into a definite positive


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maroon ~ big hugs hun......what an awful wait for you but I'm really hoping your levels go up  

Tiny ~ good luck with your next cycle....see you back here soon 

Lainey ~ aw everything crossed for tomorrow and fab fertilisation!  

Crazybabe ~ i'm sure it's fine especially if the pharmacist said it's ok. Good luck hiding it 

Posey ~ congratulations....really lovely, wonderful news. Yay 

Hope everyone's doing ok....wheres all the other testers today?

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Poseyplum - congratulations, another one!  

Maroon - sorry it's on between, just hold onto the fact that it's not a BFN. 

Lainey - well done on the EC, how come you might have ovulating early?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Posey - Big Congrats.  
Thanks Kes and Lizzy, just arranged to go again this month, more money but don't feel we can wait for our NHS clinic to sort themselves out!  So another 2ww coming up! Fingers crossed that I join Posey and Kes next month. 
Maroon - everything crossed for you, it must be awful waiting, 2ww is bad enough. 
Kelly - would still love to hear how things are with you. 
Take care
Tiny


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just thought id drop in to see how your all doing. After a Dreadfull weekend [dont think i have any tears left ] starting to feel a bit better. Hoping to start making plans for next one. This just wasnt our turn but
ou turn WILL come.....

Congratulations Posey, JLW and Cyann    

Hi Amanda Just read your posts. Oh hon i'm so sorry your having such a bad time at mo. To get such a wonderfull result and then to be hit with this. I do hope it all works out in the end. Will be thinking of you over next couple of weeks

Babycat and Tiny..... so sorry about you BFN its so hard this ivf rollercoaster  

Kelly... I hope your ok hon 

Maroon So sorry you still in limbo but theres still hope fingers crossed for a BFP

Hi Kes and Mills Hope preg going well 

To everyone else on their 2ww thinking of you all


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls, first of all congratulations to all of you that got positives, am so pleased for you, what exciting news.  All the best for the next 8 months.

Well, did a test Friday morning as you all know and it was negative, was in a complete mess all day and night, managed to hide it from DH and the family on Saturday, how i dont know.  Sunday DH came home and just collapsed in his arms he is distraught, started bleeding brown first of all then tested this morning to get another negative and very heavy bleeding, we have come to terms with it, in some sort of way, am waiting for a follow up appointment now from Barts to see where we go next, which we dont really know to be honest with you.  This was our 4th go, have been told unexplained but i have this contstant pain on my right side, have had it for years and just believe that is my problem, perhaps a little blockage or something, not sure am happy with it keep being passed of as endo or IBS, so will hopefully get that sorted, have a very nice and relaxing holiday just the two of us and hopefully will either fall naturally (am wishing) or wait till the end of the year and think about adoption but to be honest with you at the moment and this is going to sound so horrible, probably wrong and i am so sorry if i am going to offend anyone but to me adoption just isnt an answer at the moment, suppose i'm feeling a little bitter at the moment, but i want a child of our own, i want to be pg, give birth and have that connection from day one.  God that sounds horrible doesnt it, dont get me wrong would adopt tomorrow as there are babies out there that need great parents, people to love them, but it just isnt the same as having a child yourself.  Not ready to give up yet, i will keep trying, how i dont know  

Girls, i am so sorry on your negatives, i really am.  Tiny/Babycat - how are you, hope you are ok, dont give up girls, after our first go, it made me even stronger for the next, hang on in there and hopefully one day all our lucks will change for the better     

Maroon       , hang on in there hon, have everything crossed for you.

Guess its plenty of    for us all now, DH wont know whats hit him  

Take care all of you and will def keep in touch via posts to see how you are all doing.  For me now in the next hour am going to open a very chilled bottle of wine and get smashed   

Kelly xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
Good to hear from you, so sorry it was a definite BFN, I kept hoping after Friday as well as AF didn't come on fully until today but knew deep down it was a definite BFN from Saturday when tested and no line.  You did very well to keep it quiet, my DP told my family and I thought I was OK but broke down on phone to Mum.   It is horrible and we have only been through it once.  Maybe you need some time to think through options, your next appointment should help, surely they can offer a bit more help   Presume you have been through every test though.  I don't know what to suggest but send   
Enjoy your wine & holiday &  
Don't beat yourself up over feeling like that about adoption - I can copmpletely relate to it, it isn't the way you want children otherwise you wouldn't put yourself through all of this!
Take care of yourself. 
Tiny


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Girlies...

Just got in, ive not been able to check all day and the suspense has been killing me!! 
Congrats Posey, FAB news, really really please for you.

Maroon - im sure you little embies will get comfy soon. I bet there having too much fun bobbing around in there.    

I go and have my test tomorrow at 8am, although i wont find out til 4. Im a total bag of nerves. God only knows how im gonna sleep!!!

Keeping my fingers & toes crossed.     

Lots of love to all

xxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Maroon-fingers crossed for you keep in there,my Hospital tell me to wait 3 weeks anyway.. so good luck hun 

        Posey-Congratulations on your BFP.....!!! 

        Lizzy- Im going to test around the 10th.I normally get just past the 2ww then the AF arrives....

      Take care 

      Francine xx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Lizzy, Franny, Tiny, Lyndalou, Louise, Kizzy, Lainey, Kes and Posey: Thank you girls, what would I do without you    

Appy: Good luck tomorow  , and hey: no symptoms means you still can have a BFP!

Kelly:   , o dear you have still time and you will get there, I know it is hard for the moment  !

As for me this is the second HCG drama! I wished not to go through it again, I just wanted a Drefinite RESULT to go on! I started thinking taht there is something going wrong with my embies after they implant! 

xxx Maroon


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi ladies

Can someone confirm for me whether it's better to have symp's or not??

Ive got some stomach ache this eve, but i think it's cos im so uptight about tomorrow!! My stomach feels more tight than anything. Ive got no bloating but i feel *full* if that makes sense. Any AF symp's i get are minor now (still have some little one's), im really confused whether its good or not!!!

Maroon - Thanks for the good wishes! All this is a Nightmare
LOL
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Appy
Having just had my first BFN I really don't know, all that seems true, by reading on here, is that people all sorts of symptoms and they can turn into BFN of BFP - there doesn't seem any logic at all.  I analysed everything over our 2ww but even the clinics say you can have all sorts of symptoms.  I just hope I feel slightly different on my next 2ww as then I might feel more hopeful.  it is    isn't it?  BEST OF LUCK for tomorrow. At least your AF hasn't come on yet - that must be good 
  
Tiny


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks Tiny, i know theres no logic at all.... we just have to all live in hope  
x


----------



## Louise14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Appy - all I know is that every single person and every pg with each person is different, so what is a sympton for one is not for another.  Not the answer you want to hear I know!  My advice is to watch a really confusing film which will take your mind off it until tomorrow morning and then shop until 4pm and you get the result!  At the moment I have a feeling of being very full and wanting the loo but haven't eaten and don't need the loo - goodness knows, it drives you crazy doesn't it! Good luck for tomorrow x

Tiny - good luck for your next 2ww. It's great that they are doing the FET so quickly after the IVF it will keep you occupied!

Maroon - hang in there, you will deserve a medal after your extended wait!

Love to others who have had BFN's recently x


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi everyone - sorry not to have posted recently but have been taking a bit of time out from the computer (otherwise I will just search on cystic fibrosis and read horror stories!)  

Feeling a bit better today - there is nothing we can do so we will just do the tests and see what they say. Appointment is Wed at 9.45.

Anyway, everyone seems to have been v busy whilst I have been away.

Kelly - so sorry about your BFN. I know what you mean about adoption - My DH and I talked about it after our first failed ivf and he said that he just wanted one more chance to have his own before adopting (that does not say he wouldn't have loved an adopted child it just means he wanted to try again for his own. Take care of yourself and DH. The pain does go eventually.....  

Tiny - sorry about your BFN too - (mums are good at being there when you break down - one day you will be there for your own child)Big hugs and good luck with your next cycle.

Lyndalou - I was so so sad to read about your BFN - I was convinced you would get a BFP! thank you for your message. It really helps knowing people are hoping for us!.  You are so right to in your post - It WILL happen for you. You deserve to be a great mum and I really have a good feeling - saw two magpies today which is meant to be a sign of good luck and thought of you - I hope it works! Are you going to do another cycle?

Maroon - thinking of you still - you are really having a tough time! AS if the whole tx thing was not stressful enough!

Poseyplum - fantastic news!! has it hit you yet? I still cannot believe my BFP (but  am trying not to connect too much in case we hav bad results on the CF screenng).

Appy - good luck tomorrow. The only symptom I had was the need to get up at night to go to the loo from about 9dp3dt. No other symptoms (and still no other sypmtoms)so it is not a bad sign. Can't wait to hear your results.

Babycat - BFNs are c**p aren't they - should be banned (lets start a petition!). Just take care of your self and spoil yourself. Take things at your own pace.

Cyann - congratulations - hope all is OK.How long until your scan?

Edenbliss - careful about testing early - although it can make the 2ww shorter in some cases it can cause unnecessary heartache - it has all ben said befoe I know and nothing I say will stop you!!!  good luck xxx

I am sure I have missed some (and I am so sorry if I have) but being away for a while means you miss so much!!!



love to you all and tons of babydust.

Amanda


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thanks again. 
Louise - we are DIUI so lucky as not as complicated as full IVF and we hope not to need full IVF as I am not good with medical things at all and that would freak me out - IUI is bad enough for me!!
Take care all, off to bed now!
Tiny


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I will be testing on wed. so not long now!
Posey: Well done you!!
Maroon: I hope you get good news soon.
Appy: Good luck for tomorrow.
I hope we all get the bfps we deserve.
Take care all
Xmaspud xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catch up properly later but much luck to Appy and Fawn for your tests tomorrow  

  

Much babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Only one egg has fertilised    Seems I was a bit premature posting on the 2ww board, looks like I might not even get that far.

Have to call tomorrow to see if it has divided.  This is pants.  Feel like giving up.  

Lainey x


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hiya all!

I'm a newbie. I have been reading the boards for a while but have never posted.

Can I join the 2WW testers for Sept/Oct?

I'm currently on the 2WW, tomorrow is day 15 for me and my (blood) test time in the morning at my clinic.

Don't know that I can wait until tomorrow afternoon to wait for the call. Might test tonight. Would I get a false result if I test then? I had EC on 11th of September and ET on the 13th. 

I had 8 eggs, 6 fertilised, had a perfect 5-cell & perfect 4-cell put back in. The remaining 4 were perfect 4 cells and are now in the freezer.  


Best of luck for everyone else that is due to test.

Luv Asta, xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Eden, your message has made me feel a bit more positive.  Good luck to you too with the test.

Welcome Asta - I would hold out if you can.  I know it is tough, I have a HPT addiction  

Lainey x


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Firstly id like to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for all your support. You've all made this "experience" so much easier!

Well.......I tested this am at 8 and ive just got the result. Its a *BIG FAT BFP[/b.......im sooooooo pleased.

My level was 128, i hope this is good, i think so...... I can book my scan tomorrow for another two weeks!!!!!

Sending you all lots of    vibes.

Lots and lots of love to you all, a very happy Caroline

x*


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Eden and Lainey,

Many thanks for welcoming me to the board.

I think that the 2WW is getting to me. My EC was on the 11th and ET on the 13th, don't know why I put in the wrong dates originally.

Tomorrow is my blood test at the clinic to see if my embie/s have taken.  

Am really wanting to do a HPT tonight. Its calling to me I swear! Do you think that it would give me a proper reading if I test tonight?

Eden - best of luck for the weekend. I hope you get a really BFP. I'm sending loads of sticky baby dust your way.

Lainey- what stage are you at?

Luv Asta, xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Appy So very happy you for your BFP Congrats hon enjoy      

hi Lainey lou ... It only takes one little egg to make a babino so try stay positive hon. I bet its a strong 
                    one.         

for everyone tested in next couple of days


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Your messages really help.  I am sending loads of     to my little embie tonight.  Have the agonising overnight wait now to see if it divides.

Appy.           You must be on    I am really happy for you.

Love Lainey x


----------



## sc00by27 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sad news.

AF arived in full force today, test again said negative. We will of course test as requested tomorrow, but we have both agreed that it really doesnt look good.

We will obviously be able to use the frosties we managed to get, IF they thaw ok. Ironically they are a lot stronger than the 3 day ones we had put in first time around, and kelly was told years ago by a palmreader she would have twin boys, so you never know.

Thanks to you all who we have met on here for your kind words and support, it really has helped to get us both through. I am just sorry to have to post a bad news story, I wish we could all get what we wanted first time around.

No doubt we will be back at some point, for now I think we will just get some time to reflect and recharge our batteries for the next cycle.

many thanks

rob & kel


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

So we have good news: Appy told you hun, no symptoms and there you go a beautiful        !

Lainey: It is true, it only takes one, I wish you good luck and a fighter embryo  !

Eden:   ...

xmaspud: Good luck tomorow... !

Asta:    to you for tmrw, no testing  early , better wait hun...

Kelly:  !

Many greetings to all the rest and    to this wonderful thread! 

Lyndalou , Tiny, Cheek, Louise...  

Thank you all for the support!


xxx Maroon


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Scoopy27 So sorry Hon you got a BFN I know how much it hurts


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

Scoopy27 - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Take care of yourselves and recharge those batteries good and proper! x x 

Welcome Asta - try hard to to test early. Remember the sying "HPTs are evil"   
Hope you manage to stay sane during the 2ww.


Lainey-lou - sending positive vibes to your embie - - grow - grow - grow. Let us know the news tomorrow. When are you having ET?

Appy - knew it!!!!! fantastic news. Look after yourselves now and ewlcome to the next 2ww (waiting for scan!!!)

We have our genetic screening appointment tomorrow. Nervous but trying to stay positive.    My aunt said that this is something I have absolutely no control over so there is no point in worrying - I think she is right (although hard not to worry).   Will let you know how we get on.

Love to everyone.

Amanda


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Maroon and Cheech/Amanda - thanks so much for your support  . I'll try and hold out!  I don't want  after me!

Amanda- best of luck for your screening tomorrow  

Lainey - Best of luck for you tomorrow   

Appy - Congratulations on your BFP  

Scoopy - So sorry about your news  

Eden - Lots of  for the weekend

Everyone else - 

Thanks for making a newbie so welcome

Lots of luv

Asta xx


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Xmaspud - Best of luck for tomorrow - we are testing the same day

Hope that you get a BFP   

Luv Asta xx


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi ladies 

A big thankyou for the words of support. 

Appy:I'm so pleased you came back to that result today. Congrats.   well done.
cheech: I hope your scan goes well.
lainey:I hope you get the result you want. 
eden:Good luck for sunday  
scooby27: I'm sorry to hear the witch has appeared. Take care.
Asta: Welcome & fingers x for you tomorrow. 
Good luck and big hugs to all fertility friends. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ladiies, I'm new to alll this.  We have just completed our first try of ICSI and are in the 2ww stage...... got to be honest, I am becoming completely paranoid and so every twinge or pain I am probably overanalysing.  I am  only at day 6 PET but it's all I can think of.  Reading your posts is a real support.
Goodluck to you all
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending lots of positive vibes to all the autumn berries today!!!


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi girls

I was wondering if i could join you. Im in the middle of my 2ww after FET on 18th September. I test on the 1st october and now finding as its getting closer im stressing out. Luckily i've been off work until after test date so been watching telly etc. 

Sending us all            

           

Sam xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oops I posted that on the wrong thread nver mind its the thought that counts!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hooray!  My embie has divided.  I am so pleased and relieved.  It looks like I will be on a 2ww after all.

Thank you so much for all your positive messages.  The last 24 hours have been tough.  I couldn't have done it without you guys.  I don't think I could bear to not 
even get to the 2ww, you would really feel it was the end of the line if that happened.

Good luck Asta and Xmaspud with the tests.  Here's hoping.

Cheech -  good luck with the scan.

Sam - welcome, you will find loads of support on here.  I know I have.  Good luck.

Kelly    So sorry.

Love to everyone else.

Lainey x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

Lainey thats great news hun. Wont be long now. When do you go for et? 

Eden Hope you start feeling better soon hun. OHSS isnt nice, i had it after my ec in may which is why they postponed my et. Hope you get on ok with the clinic. Apart from tv, reading and on here not been doing much else. Havent left the house since came back after et. 

Sam xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls, have been keeping a look out on you all for your progress and well done those with BFP, congratulations.

Lainey am so so pleased for you that your embie divided, what a relief, well done you and all the best on your 2ww   

Hi to everyone else and hope all doing ok.

Kelly xx


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi

Tested today and  . Can't stop crying. Please help me. All advice would be welcome.  

Xmaspud


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

xmaspud Im so sorry hun.   please try and stay positive sweetie but i know it must be hard. Thinking of you hun.

Sam xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi xmaspud

I really do feel for you hun, i had 3 iui's last year the first was BFN the 2nd was a low potitve then ended in a early MC the 3rd BFN, i feel now that the iui wasn't a high enough sucessful rate and we are having our 1st IVF starting to DR on Friday 28th Sept 07, with the IVF they are in more control of the whole stages of treatment, but that is only my opinion, other people have had IUI and had BFP.

All i can say to you is it wasn't meant to be, don't give up though, have the next lot of treatment As soon as you feel ready, it is very emotional nad i still have days when i just want to be on my own and cry, but i have been told to think positive, easier said than done i know, try listening to a nice relaxing CD to calm your mind.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, xmaspud, I am soooo sorry.  This is hard isn't it.  I really feel for you.  Sending you a  

But you are only a youngster and this is only your second go, you have plenty of time on your hands so don't give up hope.  I know it probably doesn't make you feel any better me saying that but it is true.  And I know you probably don't feel like another go at the moment but give it time and you will.

There are stories on here all the time of miracles and if you read the statistics on the chances of ANYONE getting pregnant, they are so remote that no-one should ever have a baby, even fertile people.  Each baby in this world is a little miracle so keep believing that your little miracle is on its way.  It will happen I am sure, one way or another.  I am sending you loads of           to help you through this tough, sh*tty time.  We all understand on here, we have all had those dark, low points where it feels futile and hopeless but you will get through this, trust me.  And you will bounce back and feel hopeful again.

I had my embie put back today.  I have a good feeling about it, it is a little survivor    I know, I know, I shouldn't get my hopes up but if you don't hope what is the point of trying?

Love to everyone and   to xmaspud.

Lainey x


----------



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi xmaspud

I am so sorry for you and know how you feel - it's such an awful emotional rollercoaster. But at least all of us here know exactly what you are going through. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve - it's totally natural. But don't give up hope, as your turn will come.

Sajah


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2007)

xmaspud
So sorry you got BFN. It is so hard when you have been hoping so much for a BFP.
One day it will happen - please believe it.

You should let youself cry now.....
lots of love

Amanda


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Xmaspud -  I'm so sorry you got a BFN today. My thoughts are with you. 
Please don't give up. It will happen for you. Lots of luv, xx 

Lainey - Well done chicky - You must be so happy and relieved that your embie is safely on board. Sending you lots of sticky magic baby dust.  Best wishes

Cheech/Amanda -  How did your screening go? 

Eden -  Sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly. It sounds as though this is a good thing though, probably embie/s sticking that is making you feel sick.  Best of luck

SamW - Welcome to the board. Everyone here is so lovely. I'm sure that you will feel at home here. Hope that your  goes quickly and really well for you. 

Sorry, hope that I haven't forgotten anyone.  to everyone. You are all so fab.

Asta, xx


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe it just yet but a got a 

Had a bit of brown spotting yesterday and today so did a sneaky htp this morning which was positive then had my blood test at the clinic.

Got 134 on my bloodtest, was told that this was a good result. Anyone know about the numbers?

Am so happy but don't think I'll be really excited until my scan.

Thankyou lovely ladies for being so supportive and welcoming.

   

Lots of luv 

Asta, xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Asta Congratulations hun, you must be on       

Sam xxx


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Sam
Thanks so very much for your message. 

I am very happy   but in shock at the same time. Don't think it has sunk in yet! 

Best of luck for your test, hope that its a  for you.

Lots of sticky-baby-dust to you.  Not too long now

Loads of luv
Asta, xx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks hun. Sorry i cant help with the numbers hun. Hopefully someone will come along and be able to help you.

Sam xxx


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi

Well done asta!  

Good luck with the scan. What is your history?

Xmaspud


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Many thanks sweetie.


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted for a while but trying to take a bit more of a back seat during this 2ww.  I am testing on Oct 2nd which is the usual 4 days after my usual come on day... 

This IUI i haven't had the basting my clinic labs were closed during the week i should be basted so we did the drugs but did "natural basting"!!! 

With being back at school i think its really helped me to not really think about it all, i actually had to work out what day of my 2ww i was on!!  

Anyway good luck to you all, i will pop back and let you know how i get on....                         

Nova


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

_
_
Hi Xmaspud,

Thanks so much for your message. 

Most of my recent history: TTC for over 5 yrs, endo, lap&dye-adhesions etc, some removed, both tubes stuck down/blocked, relatively high fsh, ovarian cyst whilst having 1st ivf aug/sept 07, went ahead anyway.

Sorry, still a bit shy mentioning everything.

I really do wish you the best, I hope that everything goes really well for you next time. So sorry to hear your news today.  It means so much to me that you are so supportive even through your grief.

Lots and lots of luv 

Asta, aa


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Nova,

I'm new here but best of luck to you on your . Hoping that you get a 

Lots of sticky-baby-dust to you. 

Luv Asta

xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Asta -           

Well done you! I am so happy for you.  You must be sooooo pleased.  Keep us informed because we are nosey, I mean interested    How high is your fsh?  Mine has been as high as 15 so am looking for some positive outcomes to give me hope.

Nova - welcome, good luck with your 2ww.  Not long now.  I have only just started mine so will be   by the time I get to the test date.

My embie has had a good night, snuggling into my lovely warm tummy, finding a place to settle.  PMA that's what it is all about  

Love to all, especially xmaspud.  How are you lovie? xx

Lainey x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good Morning ladies - 

Am on day 14 pov now after iui (unmedicated) and am wondering if anybody had backache and cramping up to this point and if they noticed this changing or becomming stonger and then had AF?

I ovulated two days early this cycle (normally about 32 days and ov day 16-17) does this mean my AF will sart two days earlier as a result?

Am convinced Af round the corner becasue although have had the 'symptoms' of Af for the past two weeks, its been intermittant and so far ive had it all morning today..also my temp dipped this am from 36.7 to 36.4, although it did the same thing earleir in the week, 36.7 to 36.3 to 36.8?

Am not sure how reliable BBT is, my DP says its not relevant but im not sure..

Any advice please...im going mad!

Thanks. 
Pip


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi asta!

Congrat hun!
I think nr 134 HCG is OK (depends what day are you...) anyway check it out this site: http://www.betabase.info/...

Good luck

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kelly* ~ i'm sorry for your news hun...good luck for your follow up 

*Scooby* 

*Xmaspud* ~ sorry to see you news too....much love and many hugs 

*Lainey* ~ thats great news, you've obviously got a good strong emby there  

*Amanda* ~ hope your appt went ok .

*Hi Nova* ~ i was wondering where you were.....hope you are doing ok  How's your lovely doogy?

*Pipgirl* ~ can't help you with your temps hun....but wishing you lots of luck for test day. You could try asking on 'Peer Support' too 

*Hi Angeljoy* ~ welcome to the 2ww......what day do you test hun and I'll pop you on the list 

*Sam* ~ welcome to you too ~ good luck for your frosties  

*Kizzymouse* ~ all positive vibes are welcome 

*Appy* ~ congratulations.......wooohooo 

*Asta* ~ welcome to you...fab news about your  Congratulations 

Love, luck and much babydust......

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Xmaspud  So sorry about your BFN. I know you must be hurting at mo. Take time for yourself and
                your DH.        




hi Asta  Big Congrats on your BFP


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Lizzy 

I test on the 5th of Oct at 8:30 am, not that I'm clock watching or anything!!  
I've taken the past week off work but am now going stir crazy.  I'm not one  for sitting around, i'm used to being surrounded by noisy chiildren in school,  so I have decided to go back to work on Monday.  Not having a great day today am trying to buck up and think positive thoughts but iit's tough!


Xmaspud, my heart goes oout to you.  I am so sorry. xx

Lots of babydust and positive thoughts to  you all!!    

Love Ange xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello everyone! 

Just a quick intro - my second IUI and feels very different to first one.  Am knackered and feeling really teary at the moment.  Trying to stay positive but so hard - AF due on Sunday and test date is 6th Oct.  

Not been posting on the boards but been keeping my 2ww diary - sometimes dont really know what to say on here.  

Hope everyone is ok and feeling positive this afternoon!


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

A big THANKYOU to all the supportive posts i've had, you're all lovely  

DH & i are going 2 take a month or 2 off to calm things down and get back to having fun naturally  
We will be trying acupuncture so if any 1 lives in south kent and can recommend 1 that'll be great.

Best wishes 2 all of you, at whatever stage you are. Good luck!!

We're going away 4 a few days so bye for now.


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Asta & co

Congratulations on your BFP great news.  

I had my HcG test on Tuesday, the sister told me that anything over 50 was a def pregnancy. If it was in-between 8-50 you're a 'maybe' and would need to retest 2 days later. Mine was 128.

FAB news, good luck with your next 2ww for your scan

Xmaspud - Sorry to hear about you BFN, sending you lots of love and hugs.

Hi to all.......

LOL
x


----------



## Appy (Apr 22, 2007)

sorry forgot to mention that i was 14 post collection, 12days post trans


----------



## poseyplum (Aug 15, 2007)

Dear all

Hope everyone is doing ok.  Really sorry to ready about the BFNs, I do hope you girls will be alright.  

JLW/Appy - fantastic news - great stuff!!    

Posey Plum
xxxx


----------



## Sajah (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations to all those with BFPs and big hugs to those not so lucky this time. 

I'm having my blood test on Monday and am now getting really nervous. I am planning to do a test myself on Sunday am - do you think that it will be accurate by then?  I just want to know! 

The drugs I am taking ensure that AF will not arrive, however am getting AF type pains, that could just be my endo...it's all so confusing.  Am trying to be positive, but have had a few BFNs already.....We're doing a FET this time.

Sajah


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Lizzy - I am still here, not been posting much tried to keep busy this month and forget all about this 2ww!!! i am on day 13!! test on tuesday....  My lovely little furbaby has been a bit of a monster, this last week we have had lots of fun on our walks including two dead rabbits, one dead pigeon!!! Which she wouldn't put down!!!! nightmare!!  

Angeljoy - I have found been at school this time has made the 2ww fly by.. I suppose its cause you don't get a chance to really think about it. I found when i did two IUI's in the summer hols a bit of a nightmare, as i didn't have anything else to focus on.... 

Xmas pud - really sorry xxxx

lainey - good luck with your 2ww!!! give yourself some treats to make it go faster!!

libeth - hang in there!!! I know its hard but try to stay pos sending you some hugs  

Asta - thanks for the welcome!!!!

And good luck to us all XXXXX

Nova


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Nova, I'm definately going to go back to school on Monday.... it's also bookweek so that should keep me busy.

Have a positive day everybody!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lizzy  

You can take me off the list now,  arrived on Wednesday....she didn't even let me make it to test day


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Saila

Sorry to hear your news,  i'm sending you lots of hugs,   try not to be too down on yourself, it will happen one day, just DON'T GIVE UP.

I'm starting my DR this eveing. AWWWWWWWWWWW

Crazybabe
xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Saila - so sorry. It is a bummer not even making it to test day, that is what happened to me with first round of IVF and I was gutted.

Sending you  

Take care of yourself

Lainey x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi
Salia im sorry hun  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Sam xxx


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi everyone

Would like to join you - had one defrosted embie transferred yesterday after natural cycle so have started that 2ww again.

Aware of every little twinge and niggle from my abdomen already, and wondering what's happening in there...

Good luck to all and big hugs to those who haven't been lucky this time.

   ​
Su 
x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Su - welcome.

What a gorgeous little girl you have, makes me think all this prodding and poking might be worthwhile after all  

I haven't even worked out my test date yet, I am so blase about it after round one being such a failure.  Must try to be a bit more interested  

I am feeling relatively calm, that will all change though and I will be in the loony bin in about a week and a half.

Love to everyone.

Lainey x


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Sou - Good luck, I'm also testing on the 11th..............seems like such a long time to wait.  Eloise looks so sweet, you must be so proud.

Lainey - Hope little Ambur is nicely tucked up for the next 9MTS.  I know how you feel sometimes it's really tough to stay positive, but is sounds like you've got a little survivor in there!

I was on my first IVF but only had two little follies so clinic suggested converting to IUI.  My FSH was 11 at the start of cycle so don't know if this was the cause.  Really disappointed, but staying hopefully.

Good luck and lots of     to everyone

Izzie x


----------



## Lasha (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all, would love to join you too... I have about 9days to my test date (oct . 
All the best.

Lasha


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hello ladies,

Can I join you?

I did a FET on Monday 24th testing 7th October. Very lucky two defrosted and both survived and gained cells before ET. Both very good grade ones.Still got three left as a back up. Hoping that I wont need them for a good while hoping its my turn for a BFP.

goodluck and babydust to all!!!

Love

Sharon

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Saila* ~ oh i'm so sad for you.....big hugs 

*Thanks Ange*.....hope work goes ok for you Monday 

*Hi Libeth* ~ welcome to the thread....post as much or as little as you want hun  Sending you lots of positive thoughts  

*Xmaspud* ~ look after yourself hun and have some good time out with DH. Have you checked out the Complimentary Therapy boards for acupuncture 

*Appy, Posey* ~ hope you are both doing ok and looking forward to your scans 

*Sajah* ~ how are you feeling? Don't worry too much about pains, they're very common with BFPs too....good luck for Monday  

*Nova* ~ you sound like you've got a bit of a furry rogue.....i've got one of those too although he's usually chasing squirrels. Not long now  

*Lainey* ~ sorry hun, did i forget to put you on the list.....what day do you test and i'll pop you on there. Honestly, i've a brain like a seive 

*Su, Lasha, Sharon and Izzie* ~ welcome to you too......fab to have you here and much luck to all of you    

Take care all.....have a good weekend,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Morning 

Hows everyone doing? 

Well tomorrows my test day and feeling really nervous about it. Im a bit confused as tomorrows only 13 days post transfer and i thought they usually wanted you to test 14 days. Well who knows. 

Sending everyone                

Sorry its just a me post will do personals later. 

Sam xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

            Well I thinks its all over for me,im on day nine of my 2ww,but in the last 10mins Ive had really bad AF pains.. & im due 

              on Monday.....! its so strong I just know she will turn up.

              DH is out at the minute so im typing in tears...!!!


                this is my 4th IUI,I still 2 more goes,but as im sure you all know it just tires you out....

              
              Take care 

              Francine xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Francine
I am not on this thread at mo as waiting to start treatment again but still keep an eye on it. I was in your position from our first DIUI last weekend so I know exactly how you feel BUT so many people have such symptoms and pains etc. and still get a BFP so you just never know. When is your test date?  I found one attempt tiring and we are going for our 2nd straight away so not looking forward to 2ww again!  
Fingers crossed and   
I will keep watching to see what result you get. BEST OF LUCK. 
Tiny


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All

Francine - don't write it off yet.  It's not over until the fat lady sings, as they say.  It could be early pregnancy symptoms, you never know!

Lizzy - I am testing on 10 October, please add me to the list.  I hadn't actually calculated it until today  

Welcome to Sharon and Lasha - you are in good company on here, we are all in the same boat.

Izzie - we are cycle buddies then.  You test the day after me, we can keep each other sane  

Sam - good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.

I am feeling relatively positive, all things considered.  Been away for the weekend so kept myself busy, haven't thought too much about it.  I am sure that as the days go by that will change.

Love to everyone.

Lainey


----------



## Two** (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm testing on 8th October and am going mad already!! Had two Blastocyst embryps transferred (all the rest degenerated) and am getting really nervous.

Earlier this year i had two FET twice, in May and June because of OHSS - unfortunately both didn't work  

I'm just hoping this works  

I've been getting a few pains am trying to figure out whether they are period pains? After two failed attempts does anyone think I am over analysing?? 

Lizzy, would you add me to your board please?

Good luck to anyone who is testing before me .

Hope to hear from you soon.

Lots of love x x


----------



## Asta (Sep 24, 2007)

Sam

Best of luck for your test today.

Sending loads of sticky-magic-baby-dust your way 

Lots of luv
ASta, xx


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all!

Can I join you please? We've been trying for years and, for the first time, we've reached the 2ww stage, so only just got to post on this kind of thread!!    I have two grade one embryos on board (ET was on Saturday) and testing on 11th October...think I'm going to go mad before then...just don't know whether to carry on as normal or go for complete bed rest...it's just all so new to me!

I will try to catch up with all your situations, but with so many pages I'll struggle...but I'll do my best! Good luck to all those testing today and    for all the disappointments too. 

x jamina x


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Like Jamina, I've been waiting to join this board for a while and now I can! Testing on 9 October. I was a 'Poor responder' with IVF (don't you just love the way we label ourselves), 6 follies, 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and only one little one grew! So had a 4 day old morula (just before blastie stage) put back last Tuesday. (he's like the last green bottle left on the wall!)

I had sofa rest for the 4 days and then gone back to work (secretary so not too arduous). But I've got an amateur dramatics music review on next weekend (I know, timing!) so had a big singing and dancing rehearsal this weekend. The director knows I'm not moving about much so just had lots of little moves but still worry that I did too much!

Had quite a few period-like pains all weekend anyway, before the dancing, and some light pink spotting. So has anyone else had similar around 5 days post-transfer? I think the embie is just about the right stage for implanation.

I'm just trying to be hopeful that everything is still ok, the pains could be hormone related and I know the spotting could be implanatation or the opposite, from Minx's hopeful notes!

Whatdya say guys?!  

Good luck to all on the dreaded wait (still can't believe I got here).

Red


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Red66

I wouldn't worry too much about symptoms...(she says, I'm sure I'll be the same!  ) but I think the best thing you can do is put everything down to the drugs and just wait for the test results...I reckon that's easier said than done, but I'm convinced that we'll drive ourselves crazy if we don't try to do that!? The bleeding sounds like it could very well be implantation bleeding, but try and stay philosophical too...hope that makes sense and I hope we all get the BFP we've been waiting for!

       

x jamina x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Follow the link to your new home ~ OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113301.0


----------

